# Need help in building My first ever gaming PC



## Ssangeet (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello all,
                This is first time I am decide to make my first gaming pc the best part is it is with my money.
I heard this forum will be helpful so hope i heard true..

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?*
Ans: latest High graphics games and it is for streaming and for making YouTube videos so it includes editing of the videos too.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: without HDD,mouse, keyboard, Monitor my budget is 60000.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:yes if it is helpful but after atleast 6 months of the purchase.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:W 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: I am planning to buy 240gb add as I already have 1tb HDD.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No but please suggest entry level monitor for my budget.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: reusing HDD,monitor, keyboard,mouse.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: in a week(7 days)

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I will try to build by myself if it is not tough for the person who has idea about computer.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Ahmedabad, Gujarat,india...and yes if I get a good deal I will love to buy online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Hope this forum will be helpful.
And One more question :
Is PC better then Consoles for gaming and it's live stream?

My Youtube Channel = *www.Youtube.com/InVideoGames


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 26, 2019)

No response till now...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ryzen 3600--17k
Asus Tuf Gaming Plus x570--17k
2*G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz--6.8k
ZOTAC GAMING GeForce GTX 6GB 1660--19k
Corsair CX550--4.4k
Crucial MX500 250gb ssd--3.1k
LG 22MP68VQ 22" 1080p monitor--8.5k
Corsair 100R cabinet--3k
Above config is latest with best vfm overclockable processor but it is already way over your budget & gfx card is just enough for 1080p gaming for now but may not be enough in next 2-3 years.

Intel i5 9400F--12.5k
A good B360 mobo--~10k
ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB--31k
2*G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz--6.8k
Corsair CX550--4.4k
Crucial MX500 250gb ssd--3.1k
LG 22MP68VQ 22" 1080p monitor--8.5k
Corsair 100R cabinet--3k
This config has much better graphics card which should be enough for next 2-3 years to play latest games but again way over your budget.

You need to either increase your budget or be specific about "what latest games at which quality settings" you aim to play & whether you can compromise on game resolution/quality settings.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2019)

CPU - R5 3600 - 17.1k
Mobo - Gigabyte B450 Aorus M - 8.5k
RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7k
GPU - Zotac GTX 1660 - 19k
SSD - Crucial MX500 -5.3k
PSU - Antec Earthwatts 650W - 6.7k
Cabinet - Cooler Master/Antec/corsair mid tower ATX - 4k
Total - 67.6k

Something like this will do. R5 3600 is so much better than older Ryzen & other CPUs near that price, so I tried to include it. Parts will be a bit cheaper if you buy from places like primeabgb or mdcomputers, even look at local computer shops. Like R5 3600 costs 17.1k in those shops vs 19.5k in amazon & so on.

As B450 motherboards still don't come pre-installed with latest BIOS to support 3rd gen Ryzen, better get CPU+motherboard from a local shop as they might update the BIOS for you (you need 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen CPU to boot & update the BIOS).

For monitor, if maybe get something like this: *www.amazon.in/Acer-EB321HQU-32Inch...=wqhd+monitor&qid=1564172283&s=gateway&sr=8-3
Suggesting 1440p as your rig is powerful enough fro 1440p 60fps & it might be good for video editing. Maybe mention the games you are planning to play as you can get 1080p 144Hz instead if it benefits you.
Not much idea about monitors available in India right now. @kaz @whitestar_999

The rig I suggested is much more powerful than the most powerful console, Xbox One X. I would say One X's PC equivalent would be some AMD FX series 8 core + RX580. Console games are better optimized + TV + sitting further away helps it look better than PCs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2019)

^^B450M is lowest tier mobo & I wouldn't recommend it even for 2600 when better & similarly priced/lower priced options are available. *i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png

Main issue is reliability of bios update.I don't think it is worth taking the risk for saving 7-8k when you are going to use this system for at least 3-4 years(that's just 2k/year or 167/month). Also 1660 will not be enough for all latest/upcoming games at highest quality settings in next 1-2 years.Rule of thumb for a gaming oriented system is to always get the best possible graphics card in the budget.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^B450M is lowest tier mobo & I wouldn't recommend it even for 2600 when better & similarly priced/lower priced options are available. *i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png
> 
> Main issue is reliability of bios update.I don't think it is worth taking the risk for saving 7-8k when you are going to use this system for at least 3-4 years(that's just 2k/year or 167/month). Also 1660 will not be enough for all latest/upcoming games at highest quality settings in next 1-2 years.Rule of thumb for a gaming oriented system is to always get the best possible graphics card in the budget.


That mobo seems fine for based on that & this as well: *i.redd.it/58am663beh931.png

I think some people just blow the motherboard requirements out of proportion. Considering not much gains from overclocking R5 3600, it should be good enough. That 7-8k can be spent somewhere else as that is a good % of OP's budget.

You also ended up with 3600 + 1660 initially 

I feel GTX 1660 should be good for 2 years for 1080p high/ultra. Tried to include 3600 because OP is trying to stream & edit videos. Otherwise, surely your i5 + 2060 is far better. I should have refreshed the page before I started to write


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2019)

I am not a gamer so just going by the reviews/comments here regarding graphics card. I still though don't feel comfortable enough about bios updates of B450 mobos with ryzen 3xxx as there are still not enough comments/reviews(as processor is just launched & stability issues usually surface after 1-2 months).


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 28, 2019)

Not gonna lying 


anupam_pb said:


> CPU - R5 3600 - 17.1k
> Mobo - Gigabyte B450 Aorus M - 8.5k
> RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7k
> GPU - Zotac GTX 1660 - 19k
> ...


Not gonna lying but I seriously thought noone will reply here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 28, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Not gonna lying
> 
> Not gonna lying but I seriously thought noone will reply here.


People get busy.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

Processor = Ryzen 3600(But no idea with which one should i go for so please suggest) alternate i5 9400
GPU = ZOTAC GEFORCE GTX 6gb 1660 (do we have better then this one in the same price range) alernate RX580
MOBO = B450 but i heard some bios(i dont know what is it?) problem . Alternate = b360M or TUF Gaming ASUS X570
PSU = CrossAir CX550 alternate = coolermaster 500
RAM = 8GB crossair alternate GSKIll RIPJAWS
SSD = crucial MX500 alternate = KINGSTON or SAMSUNG
CABINET = COOLERMASTER alternate = Antec
My Budget is between 60000 INR - 70000 INR...
I dont want display so if you have better config under this please suggest


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 31, 2019)

Would be better you can fill up this template
Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

There is only one ryzen 3600 processor.
zotac 1660 6gb
asus tuf gaming plus X570
corsair CX550
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz
Crucial MX500
cabinet--corsair 100R for 3k

Better config:
Intel i5 9400F--12.5k
Buy Online Asrock B365 Phantom Gaming 4 Intel Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB--31k
2*G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz--6.8k
Corsair CX550--4.4k
Crucial MX500 250gb ssd--3.1k
Corsair 100R cabinet--3k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> PSU = CrossAir CX550 alternate = coolermaster 500


Don't cheap out here to end up buying crap.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't cheap out here to end up buying crap.


I don't know much about the difference that's why I put them together.what do you suggest and what about other parts?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is only one ryzen 3600 processor.
> zotac 1660 6gb
> asus tuf gaming plus X570
> corsair CX550
> ...


So many people are asking why I5 over R5?even most of the people suggest me to go for R5


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Would be better you can fill up this template
> Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


Both power supply and graphics crard thread is not found on website


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I don't know much about the difference that's why I put them together.what do you suggest and what about other parts?


What whitestar and anupam suggested are good for your budget. Get a 144 Hz 1080p IPS monitor with freesync or g-sync (1440p 144Hz if possible). Do not get a TN panel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Both power supply and graphics crard thread is not found on website


I have merged all your threads here,it is better to keep everything in one place.



Ssangeet said:


> So many people are asking why I5 over R5?even most of the people suggest me to go for R5


R5 3600 is better processor but it costs 17k & a good compatible mobo with it also costs 17k(asus tuf gaming plus x570) so if you get these then you won't have much money left for graphics card & for a gamer a good graphics card is more important than processor. In fact if games are your priority then better go with this RTX2060 Super Buy Online ZOTAC GEFORCE RTX 2060 SUPER MINI Graphic Card ZT-T20610E-10M - in India


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I have merged all your threads here,it is better to keep everything in one place.
> 
> 
> R5 3600 is better processor but it costs 17k & a good compatible mobo with it also costs 17k(asus tuf gaming plus x570) so if you get these then you won't have much money left for graphics card & for a gamer a good graphics card is more important than processor. In fact if games are your priority then better go with this RTX2060 Super Buy Online ZOTAC GEFORCE RTX 2060 SUPER MINI Graphic Card ZT-T20610E-10M - in India


It is much more costly but what about if I will go with gtx1660 and b450 Mobo,is it good combo?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> It is much more costly but what about if I will go with gtx1660 and b450 Mobo,is it good combo?


If you are going with 1660 with B450 then you will also have to drop getting R5 3600 & instead get R5 2600(as B450 mobos still have issues working smoothly with ryzen 3xxx processors). In this case you will neither get a very good graphics card(1660 is much weaker compared to RTX2060) nor will you get a very good processor(both R5 2600 & i5 9400f are better than R5 2600). I already suggested i5 9400f system,you can replace RTX2060(non-super) with 1660 if you really want to save money or go with ryzen 3600+1660.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

This is offline store suggested.please review it guys.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> This is offline store suggested.please review it guys.


Check RAM is at least 2666 MHz, drop that ssd (get Crucial MX500 250GB for 3k), dump that Cooler Master PSU (get the one suggested by others here), don't waste money on dvd drive.

Edit: That seagate drive is probably a _cheap_ unit, that's why it has 2 years warranty. Get WD Blue with 3 year warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> This is offline store suggested.please review it guys.


Only processor & hdd are worth buying,rest all are just shopkeeper making money out of you by selling you inferior products on which he likely gets good selling commission.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Edit: That seagate drive is probably a _cheap_ unit, that's why it has 2 years warranty. Get WD Blue with 3 year warranty.


WD Blue also comes with 2 years warranty but is slower than similar 2TB seagate drive. 2 years is the new standard for desktop hdd warranty nowadays for both seagate & WD.


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2019)

Since it's not a pure gaming rig, I feel Intel is not the way to go. Ryzen 3600 will do better gaming+streaming than Intel i5. Of course, with current choices with Ryzen build you may have to shell out more.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

nac said:


> Since it's not a pure gaming rig, I feel Intel is not the way to go. Ryzen 3600 will do better gaming+streaming than Intel i5. Of course, with current choices with Ryzen build you may have to shell out more.


That's what I was kept saying but he said this will be best


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check RAM is at least 2666 MHz, drop that ssd (get Crucial MX500 250GB for 3k), dump that Cooler Master PSU (get the one suggested by others here), don't waste money on dvd drive.
> 
> Edit: That seagate drive is probably a _cheap_ unit, that's why it has 2 years warranty. Get WD Blue with 3 year warranty.


How will i install game from CD?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

New Config after all your suggestions(I dont like intel thats why i am want to go with Ryzen) Please confirm that it is not Mis-configured one
RYZEN 3600 18000Rs
ASROCK B450M Pro 4 F 8000Rs
Galax 2060 30000Rs
Crucial MX500 250GB 3200Rs
Corsair 550W 3300Rs
CrossAir 100R 3000Rs
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB X 2 3200 8000Rs

If i will buy GTX 1660 then budget will be perfect but with 2060 it is increasing little bit 
For B450 I will update the Bios.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

If you are willing to take chance with bios update on B450 with ryzen 3600 then it's your choice. I already suggested Zotac 2060 amp Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB GDDR6 Graphic Card ZT-T20600D-10M - in India It is much better brand than galax  & comes with 5 years warranty(2+extra 3 years warranty on registering the card on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase otherwise you won't get this extra 3 years warranty & also need to save the email from zotac for any future rma).

Why are you still quoting this coolermaster psu when already the best option is suggested here,get Corsair CX550 from Buy Online CORSAIR CX550 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU CP-9020121-UK - in India

Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you are willing to take chance with bios update on B450 with ryzen 3600 then it's your choice. I already suggested Zotac 2060 amp Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6GB GDDR6 Graphic Card ZT-T20600D-10M - in India It is much better brand than galax  & comes with 5 years warranty(2+extra 3 years warranty on registering the card on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase otherwise you won't get this extra 3 years warranty & also need to save the email from zotac for any future rma).
> 
> Why are you still quoting this coolermaster psu when already the best option is suggested here,get Corsair CX550 from Buy Online CORSAIR CX550 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU CP-9020121-UK - in India
> 
> Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India


I told you that I don't have much idea about the difference between brands so I got confused.Just edited that part.


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2019)

Go for ATX board. With all the components mATX will feel too cramped.
Avoid Galax, go for ASUS or Zotac
Avoid CM PSU, go for the one suggested by whitestar
Why 8GB costs 8k? Is that typo?

Video editing could use after market cooler and it's almost must when you overclock. For now use stock cooler and see if temp shoots up too much. If and when it does, buy an after market cooler.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

nac said:


> Go for ATX board. With all the components mATX will feel too cramped.
> Avoid Galax, go for ASUS or Zotac
> Avoid CM PSU, go for the one suggested by whitestar
> Why 8GB costs 8k? Is that typo?
> ...


Thanks man  and yes I forgot to add X2 in the ram section.still I am little confuse before making one more final list.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

This is the monitor I will use , Atleast for few months...I know it is not good enough but how capable is it?
Model : LG flatron L177WSB - PF


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ancient monitor with only 15 pin d-sub connector so should be connectable to mobo d-sub port.Using it with any modern system is a waste of that system's capabilities though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> How will i install game from CD?


You won't. Nobody gets games in DVDs or CDs now. Buying games online on steam, gmg, origin, uplay, etc will give you a key and game would need to be downloaded from their servers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> WD Blue also comes with 2 years warranty but is slower than similar 2TB seagate drive. 2 years is the new standard for desktop hdd warranty nowadays for both seagate & WD.


Since when did this happen? 
Better to get a WD Purple/Red drive with longer warranty then.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ancient monitor with only 15 pin d-sub connector so should be connectable to mobo d-sub port.Using it with any modern system is a waste of that system's capabilities though.


Sxxt. That means I have to buy monitor too..btw will it be a decent gaming experience or not on this monitor?decent means 1080p


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You won't. Nobody gets games in DVDs or CDs now. Buying games online on steam, gmg, origin, uplay, etc will give you a key and game would need to be downloaded from their servers.


I will need it bro.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since when did this happen?
> Better to get a WD Purple/Red drive with longer warranty then.


I already have HDD so it is not problem


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I will need it bro.


It is a waste of money considering you can spend that on getting better peripherals/monitor later. Use external HDDs intead of DVD/CDs.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is a waste of money considering you can spend that on getting better peripherals/monitor later. Use external HDDs intead of DVD/CDs.


Ok ,as I have laptop I will use its writer for the purpose .thanks again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since when did this happen?
> Better to get a WD Purple/Red drive with longer warranty then.


 It happened way back in 2012-13.Looks like you haven't bought any desktop hdd in a long time. WD red is for NAS purpose so not worth the extra money.Longer warranty does not mean hdd is more reliable,any hdd can fail at any time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Sxxt. That means I have to buy monitor too..btw will it be a decent gaming experience or not on this monitor?decent means 1080p


Your monitor is not even 16:9 aspect ratio let alone 1080p.I am not a gamer but I wouldn't even watch 1080p youtube videos on this monitor.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your monitor is not even 16:9 aspect ratio let alone 1080p.I am not a gamer but I wouldn't even watch 1080p youtube videos on this monitor.


I thought I will save money by not buying a monitor...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I thought I will save money by not buying a monitor...


Eventually you would need to buy a monitor which would be able to utilize that GPU to a higher extent than your current one. Like I said, get a 144 Hz 1080 IPS monitor which has freesync or g-sync enabled.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I thought I will save money by not buying a monitor...


That is why you have to make compromise somewhere.Either wait & save money to buy a good all-rounder rig later or compromise now on processor/graphics card to buy now.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks like i am almost done the list.Please look one last time(Probably)...
CPU = Ryzen R5 3600 -100% confirm as i am want to go with Ryzen build.
Graphics = GTX 1660ti - because of budget and need i think it is better than RTX 2060 & people with same interest are doing great with 1050ti.
MOBO = AsRock b450 M Pro4F - Suggested by most of the people as it is best in budget & with new BIOS it support Ryzen
PSU = Crossair CX550W 80Plus Bronze Certi - Not got much suggestions & does Bronze certification means it is lowest in quality?& people here said no to CM PSUs.
RAM = G Skill Ripjaws  OR CrossAir Vengence LPX 3000mhz-  COnfusion because Ripjaws is suggested here but it has low MHZ.
SSD = WD Green 240GB OR Crucial MX 550 - Crucial is suggested here but almost double in price with WD & WD has not much negative reviews.
Cabinet = CrossAir 100R - How much cabinet affects?i dont care about the looks?the only worry is product should stay safe & healthy inside it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2019)

^ Crucial MX500 250GB is going for 3.1k. Amazon, flipkart pricing is absurd.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Crucial MX500 250GB is going for 3.1k. Amazon, flipkart pricing is absurd.


3600 now & WD is 2200


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> 3600 now & WD is 2200


*www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-250gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct250mx500ssd1/

3150


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> PSU = Crossair CX550W 80Plus Bronze Certi - Not got much suggestions & does Bronze certification means it is lowest in quality?& people here said no to CM PSUs.


Bronze,silver,Gold,Platinum represents power efficieny of psu not quality.A good quality bronze rated psu is better than a poor quality silver rated psu.



Ssangeet said:


> RAM = G Skill Ripjaws OR CrossAir Vengence LPX 3000mhz- COnfusion because Ripjaws is suggested here but it has low MHZ.


The ripjaws I suggested is 3200MHz,check again the link I posted.

Buy ssd from onlyssd(link in above post).


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bronze,silver,Gold,Platinum represents power efficieny of psu not quality.A good quality bronze rated psu is better than a poor quality silver rated psu.
> 
> 
> The ripjaws I suggested is 3200MHz,check again the link I posted.
> ...


So the PSU which i choose is good enough


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> So the PSU which i choose is good enough


If it is this psu then yes. Buy Online CORSAIR CX550 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU CP-9020121-UK - in India


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If it is this psu then yes. Buy Online CORSAIR CX550 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU CP-9020121-UK - in India


Yes it is.Thanks Man


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

So this is final list
CPU = Ryzen R5 3600 : LOCKED
Graphics = GTX 1660ti : LOCKED
MOBO = AsRock b450 M Pro4F : LOCKED
PSU = Crossair CX550W 80Plus Bronze Certi : LOCKED
RAM = G Skill Ripjaws 3200MHZ : LOCKED
SSD = Crucial MX 550 : LOCKED
CABINET = CrossAir 100R ...is this one OK with the config or should you suggest something else?
Monitor = in the PIC . FLATRON L177WSB  - PF..for now i have to use it,i will buy new one in 2-3 months or may be earlier then it
Please Check list again because noone is here gonna solve the problems if i faced or people will over charge it for service.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Get Zotac(2+extra 3 years warranty on registering the card on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase) or asus 1660Ti & not msi or gigabyte or galax or inno3D.Corsair 100R cabinet is fine.You will get service from service centres of brands which will be free in case of hardware issues.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get Zotac(2+extra 3 years warranty on registering the card on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase) or asus 1660Ti & not msi or gigabyte or galax or inno3D.Corsair 100R cabinet is fine.You will get service from service centres of brands which will be free in case of hardware issues.


what about
*Cooler Master K380 Cabinet? *

*YES I WILL GO WIth ZOTAC.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

First of all cpu is processor,cabinet is not cpu(better to use correct terms to avoid confusion). K380 is very old outdated model,Corsair 100R is much better.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all cpu is processor,cabinet is not cpu(better to use correct terms to avoid confusion). K380 is very old outdated model,Corsair 100R is much better.


sorry & thanks for the suggestion


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> So this is final list
> MOBO = AsRock b450 M Pro4F : LOCKED



I would suggest not to buy any mobo with 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chip. The X570 boards are coming with 256Mb (32MB) chip and even some old Asus/ASRock X470 have 256Mb chip.
The new CPU code (AGESA) provided by AMD to mobo makers is supposedly not possible to fit in a 128Mb chip along with the BIOS UI. MSI has launched B450 boards with 256Mb chip and rebranded it as *B450 Max*. I would suggest you wait for that to be available in India if you can.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)

Why not suggest M.2 NVME instead of SSD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why not suggest M.2 NVME instead of SSD?


His budget is low and we don't have cheaper 500 GB nvme drives like those in USA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why not suggest M.2 NVME instead of SSD?


Depends on budget,512gb Intel 660p NVMe ssd sells for 5k on onlyssd while 250gb Crucial MX500 ssd sells for 3150.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why not suggest M.2 NVME instead of SSD?


because of BUDGET


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

kaz said:


> I would suggest not to buy any mobo with 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chip. The X570 boards are coming with 256Mb (32MB) chip and even some old Asus/ASRock X470 have 256Mb chip.
> The new CPU code (AGESA) provided by AMD to mobo makers is supposedly not possible to fit in a 128Mb chip along with the BIOS UI. MSI has launched B450 boards with 256Mb chip and rebranded it as *B450 Max*. I would suggest you wait for that to be available in India if you can.


Sooner i get better it will help me improve my work,and as i said even people with 1060i is doing good job with the work i will do on this build. & what will you recommend with my build?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on budget,512gb Intel 660p NVMe ssd sells for 5k on onlyssd while 250gb Crucial MX500 ssd sells for 3150.


that 240GB is enough with my build.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Sooner i get better it will help me improve my work,and as i said even people with 1060i is doing good job with the work i will do on this build. & what will you recommend with my build?


He is not talking about graphics card,he is talking about possible issues with B450 motherboard with Ryzen 3600 processor.MSI has launched new ryzen 3600 compatible B450 models titled "MAX" which will have better compatibility with Ryzen 3600 processor.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> He is not talking about graphics card,he is talking about possible issues with B450 motherboard with Ryzen 3600 processor.MSI has launched new ryzen 3600 compatible B450 models titled "MAX" which will have better compatibility with Ryzen 3600 processor.


But is it available in india?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> He is not talking about graphics card,he is talking about possible issues with B450 motherboard with Ryzen 3600 processor.MSI has launched new ryzen 3600 compatible B450 models titled "MAX" which will have better compatibility with Ryzen 3600 processor.


Local market guys suggested me ASROC B450 MPRO4CP ,he said it is same as we choose


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 2, 2019)

This is local pricing and he change two things from list ,550w to 650w and giving some other model of B450


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> This is local pricing and he change two things from list ,550w to 650w and giving some other model of B450


Seriously doubt the quoted price for MX500 250 GB there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Local market guys suggested me ASROC B450 MPRO4CP ,he said it is same as we choose


Make sure it is this mobo ASRock B450 Pro4 I think shopkeeper is trying to sell you the smaller M version ASRock B450M Pro4 Also as @SaiyanGoku said above,I doubt shopkeeper will MX500 250gb ssd for this price when lowest price online is this *www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-250gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct250mx500ssd1/


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 5, 2019)

kaz said:


> I would suggest not to buy any mobo with 128Mb (16MB) BIOS chip. The X570 boards are coming with 256Mb (32MB) chip and even some old Asus/ASRock X470 have 256Mb chip.
> The new CPU code (AGESA) provided by AMD to mobo makers is supposedly not possible to fit in a 128Mb chip along with the BIOS UI. MSI has launched B450 boards with 256Mb chip and rebranded it as *B450 Max*. I would suggest you wait for that to be available in India if you can.


any new suggestion???where can i buy the one you suggested?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

MSI B450 Max series is just launched abroad so don't expect it to arrive in India so soon(at least expect ~3-4 weeks wait).


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI B450 Max series is just launched abroad so don't expect it to arrive in India so soon(at least expect ~3-4 weeks wait).


Any other recommendations?by the way are you sure that b450 will not create any issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Any other recommendations?by the way are you sure that b450 will not create any issues?


Other than asus Tuf Gaming Plus X570 which costs 17k,no. You can take a chance with Asrock B450 if you can't wait but I can't say it will not have any issues.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Other than asus Tuf Gaming Plus X570 which costs 17k,no. You can take a chance with Asrock B450 if you can't wait but I can't say it will not have any issues.


it is so sad to hear...so the people who dont have budget what do they in that range?because you cant say 60000-70000 is low budget gaming pc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> it is so sad to hear...so the people who dont have budget what do they in that range?because you cant say 60000-70000 is low budget gaming pc


Some took chance with B450,others are waiting(if someone already waited for so long then what's another few weeks/month) & some dropped the idea of getting Ryzen 3xxx processors altogether by getting either intel or ryzen 2xxx,


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Some took chance with B450,others are waiting(if someone already waited for so long then what's another few weeks/month) & some dropped the idea of getting Ryzen 3xxx processors altogether by getting either intel or ryzen 2xxx,


B450max is releasing on 12th but I doubt it will come under my budget


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> B450max is releasing on 12th but I doubt it will come under my budget


How do you know that? MSI B450 Max models are supposed to be similarly priced to the older versions they are replacing & MSI Mortar costs ~9k while Tomahawk costs ~10k.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How do you know that? MSI B450 Max models are supposed to be similarly priced to the older versions they are replacing & MSI Mortar costs ~9k while Tomahawk costs ~10k.


someone commented on FB groups


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> someone commented on FB groups


Even worst case scenario I don't think cheapest MAX 450 will be priced more than 11k because cheapest X570 mobo is already at ~14.5k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

@OP, take a look at this:
Best AMD Motherboards: X570, X470, B450, X370 and X399


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 9, 2019)

If anyone know when will B450 Max launch in India please comment here.
For now I am holding my plan to buy new pc as people are saying it will come very soon in india


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2019)

There is no official announcement about launch date. Rough guess would be few weeks to a month.

BTW, only MSI is launching MAX boards. I don't think any other manufacturer seem to bother about updating their previous generation boards with 32 MB BIOS chip or do they?
Seems like you're keen on MSI boards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2019)

nac said:


> There is no official announcement about launch date. Rough guess would be few weeks to a month.
> 
> BTW, only MSI is launching MAX boards. I don't think any other manufacturer seem to bother about updating their previous generation boards with 32 MB BIOS chip or do they?
> Seems like you're keen on MSI boards.


MSI Tomahawk & Mortar are the best ryzen boards under 10-11k so if they can be made compatible with ryzen 3xxx then nothing can be better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

It seems waiting for MSI is not a feasible option not to mention their very poor rma support stories in recent Reddit /r/IndianGaming section so get Asrock B450M pro 4 or save some more money & buy cheapest asus/gigabyte X570.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems waiting for MSI is not a feasible option not to mention their very poor rma support stories in recent Reddit /r/IndianGaming section so get Asrock B450M pro 4 or save some more money & buy cheapest asus/gigabyte X570.


x570 is around 15000 while B450 is around 7 so there is huge difference & chances are less that i will spend that much extra as i am saving already for monitor because we are not counted monitor in that budget...& will there be any serious issue with b450(+R5 3600) because i dont want to mod anything ,i just want to play games on normal settings & thats it. probably even the low spec PC can do that for me as i said before gtx 1060 user is doing the same thing as i will do on the build .


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI Tomahawk & Mortar are the best ryzen boards under 10-11k so if they can be made compatible with ryzen 3xxx then nothing can be better.


i did not know these kind of things matter in PC build until i am reaching on the point to make one for myself


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 10, 2019)

nac said:


> There is no official announcement about launch date. Rough guess would be few weeks to a month.
> 
> BTW, only MSI is launching MAX boards. I don't think any other manufacturer seem to bother about updating their previous generation boards with 32 MB BIOS chip or do they?
> Seems like you're keen on MSI boards.


No Bro.as i said before i did not know anything about any of those things actually first time i hear the word Ryzen ,b450 etc...i am OK with anything until it works fine & worth of the money which i will pay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

As long as you don't overclock,asrock B450M Pro 4(get it from primeabgb) should work fine with latest bios update(you can call primeabgb to update the bios for you before placing the order/shipping). MSI Max series will be delayed it seems so this is the next best option. This situation is unique as that was not the case when Ryzen 2xxx was launched.Call it bad luck that you needed to build the pc at this time.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> As long as you don't overclock,asrock B450M Pro 4(get it from primeabgb) should work fine with latest bios update(you can call primeabgb to update the bios for you before placing the order/shipping). MSI Max series will be delayed it seems so this is the next best option. This situation is unique as that was not the case when Ryzen 2xxx was launched.Call it bad luck that you needed to build the pc at this time.


Looks like it is best option,by the way suppose I am going for lower specs build then what will you recommend,suppose I have to make build in 50-60 k instead of 60-70k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2019)

Intel i5 9400F--12.5k
Buy Online Asrock B365 Phantom Gaming 4 Intel Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
Buy Online ZOTAC GAMING GeForce GTX 6GB 1660 Graphic Card ZT-T16600F-10L - in India
2* Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India
Buy Online CORSAIR CX550 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU CP-9020121-UK - in India
*www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-250gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct250mx500ssd1/
Corsair 100R cabinet--3k


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2019)

Isn't B365 chipset is a downgrade from B360?


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> No Bro.as i said before i did not know anything about any of those things actually first time i hear the word Ryzen ,b450 etc...i am OK with anything until it works fine & worth of the money which i will pay


Just because MSI B450 VRM design is better doesn't mean Asus and Gigabyte are worst/garbage shouldn't use at all. They can handle R5 3600 fine. Personally I would prefer Asus and Gigabyte (in that order) than MSI and Asrock. 
For your use case, better go for ATX size board (if there is M after chipset model (B450M or X570M) that means it's mATX size). You don't want to feel too cramped with mATX board. There may be a couple of thousands price premium for ATX board, it's worth.


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI Tomahawk & Mortar are the best ryzen boards under 10-11k so if they can be made compatible with ryzen 3xxx then nothing can be better.


It is compatible. I guess people are still skeptical about MSI BIOS for their older AM4 boards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2019)

nac said:


> It is compatible. I guess people are still skeptical about MSI BIOS for their older AM4 boards.


MSI has discontinued Mortar(non-MAX) & Tomahawk(MAX) US release is delayed(EU got it & as per some comments it works fine with ryzen 3xxx with just an annoying issue of long POST times like ~15 sec).


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah, isn't that normal with MSI? (I assumed it's normal)
My motherboard MSI B450M Pro VDH does debug test (cpu, vga, bios, ram) when booting. It takes some seconds (never bothered to time it). 

My previous Asus board P5G MX and Foxin G31 does no debug test and boots in about 2-3 seconds (Board makers logo display).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2019)

nac said:


> Yeah, isn't that normal with MSI? (I assumed it's normal)
> My motherboard MSI B450M Pro VDH does debug test (cpu, vga, bios, ram) when booting. It takes some seconds (never bothered to time it).
> 
> My previous Asus board P5G MX and Foxin G31 does no debug test and boots in about 2-3 seconds (Board makers logo display).


That is not normal,I mean the time taken.It basically means bios menu/logo comes up after 15 seconds of pressing the power button.


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll time it next time and see how long it takes for debug test. My rough guess would be a good 10 seconds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Get it ASAP & also note that MSI after sales support is not good(as per latest comments in reddit /r/IndianGaming).
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX MOTHERBOARD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

nac said:


> I'll time it next time and see how long it takes for debug test. My rough guess would be a good 10 seconds.


B450 TOMAHAWK MAX with R5 3600


> Mine takes about 30 seconds maximum to post but after that 5 seconds to go to windows.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

^ So it is normal.
Mine takes about 19 seconds from power to logo display and about 13 seconds to windows login.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

nac said:


> ^ So it is normal.
> *Mine takes about 19 seconds from power to logo display* and about 13 seconds to windows login.


It is not so long on recent mobos(assuming normal checks & not some "debug checks") & even if assuming it is normal for debug checks then at least on MSI Max mobos there is currently no way to disable it which again is not normal.Though it is not some "practical issue" & should be resolved with some later bios update.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get it ASAP & also note that MSI after sales support is not good(as per latest comments in reddit /r/IndianGaming).
> MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX MOTHERBOARD


Is this the one we are waiting?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get it ASAP & also note that MSI after sales support is not good(as per latest comments in reddit /r/IndianGaming).
> MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX MOTHERBOARD


What benefits should I expect compare to previous B450( which you and other suggested before)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Better & almost confirmed compatibility with Ryzen 3xxx processors compared to non-MAX version. In comparison to other brands B450 mobos,Tomahawk has better build quality & VRMs.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

I am using this board for about 9 months now and have updated BIOS 3 times, I think. It's always the same. To me it appears totally normal, may be it's not the case with other board makers. I don't know.
I haven't checked if there is any option to disable it. 

I don't remember the exact sequence, but this is how it is, roughly.
Press Power button
CPU fan spins, CPU debug LED lit up - when it's done checking, it shuts off including CPU fan
Then same kinda sequence goes for others as well (RAM, VGA and boot/BIOS)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

nac said:


> CPU fan spins, CPU debug LED lit up - when it's done checking, it shuts off including CPU fan
> Then same kinda sequence goes for others as well (RAM, VGA and boot/BIOS)


That's not normal startup,my 2014 mobo display manufacturer logo after ~6-7 seconds of pressing power button & in that time only thing that happens is beep sound from POST successful operation,no turning off of anything.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

nac said:


> I am using this board for about 9 months now and have updated BIOS 3 times, I think. It's always the same. To me it appears totally normal, may be it's not the case with other board makers. I don't know.
> I haven't checked if there is any option to disable it.
> 
> I don't remember the exact sequence, but this is how it is, roughly.
> ...


which board ?you are making whole conversation confusing for me


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Better & almost confirmed compatibility with Ryzen 3xxx processors compared to non-MAX version. In comparison to other brands B450 mobos,Tomahawk has better build quality & VRMs.


should i search any coupon code/discount  or go with current price?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> should i search any coupon code/discount  or go with current price?


If you want it now then your only option is to buy from vedant at current price,there are no discount/coupon codes for them.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's not normal startup,my 2014 mobo display manufacturer logo after ~6-7 seconds of pressing power button & in that time only thing that happens is beep sound from POST successful operation,no turning off of anything.


I meant normal, coz this is how current MSI board works. I don't know what board you have and how it works. And my 10yrs old Asus or 2yrs old Foxin don't take this much time either.
If anyone wants to look up, you can google MSI EZ Debug.
*i.imgur.com/TaubaPl.png 
Sangeet, I am talking about MSI B450M Pro VDH and it applies to other Ryzen boards from MSI as well (I guess all MSI Ryzen boards have this feature EZ Debug).

Currently they are offering free shipping, if you don't buy before 16th Aug then you'll have to shell out few hundreds for shipping. In that perspective free shipping is your discount now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

I mean can't you disable this "EZ debug",if yes then either it is not possible on MAX mobo or MAX mobo POST times are similar even without EZ debug which in itself is an issue. If you can't disable this "EZ debug" then I am surprised how nobody mention it when recommending MSI mobos especially if it takes ~20sec for completion.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2019)

More on slow boot here

Disable Easy Debug (Need to boot fast)


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

So is the list right(we decided before)?
Ryzen R5 3600 Buy Amd Hexa Core Ryzen 5 3600 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Zotac GTX 1660ti Buy Zotac GTX 1660 Ti Twin Fan 6GB GDDR6 (ZT-T16610F-10L) at Lowest Price In India - mdcomputers.in
B450 Max MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX MOTHERBOARD
Gskill RipJaws [OUT OF STOCK] Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India
Corsair CX550W CORSAIR SMPS CX550 - 550 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
Case = I will look for local shop or buy online later


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes,that is fine.
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011075-WW-Computer-Included/dp/B00RORBQNW


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,that is fine.
> ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011075-WW-Computer-Included/dp/B00RORBQNW


Thanks .I will start ordering things from morning tomorrow. There are some people messaging me on FB and said that they are also genuine sellers and can give me lower price(not for all products) then my final shortlisted prices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't take risk buying from FB sellers, you may not even get a proper GST invoice.Which products they are offering at lower price & by how much & also whether they will give a proper GST invoice?

P.S. Check these components final price on primeabgb too,their shipping & payment gateway charges are usually lower.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't take risk buying from FB sellers, you may not even get a proper GST invoice.Which products they are offering at lower price & by how much & also whether they will give a proper GST invoice?
> 
> P.S. Check these components final price on primeabgb too,their shipping & payment gateway charges are usually lower.


i am buying this for personal use,what will i do with GST thing?
EDIT : both of those sellers said "We deal only in Bill, immediate replacement via nearest service center via DOA Policy"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2019)

Proper GST invoice means product is genuinely imported to India & not some smuggled/foreign brought by friend or relative/aliexpress sourced from china on which you won't get warranty in India.As long as proper GST invoice is there,nobody will take risk to put their/their firm name for selling such goods.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Proper GST invoice means product is genuinely imported to India & not some smuggled/foreign brought by friend or relative/aliexpress sourced from china on which you won't get warranty in India.As long as proper GST invoice is there,nobody will take risk to put their/their firm name for selling such goods.


GOT IT. Thanks


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 17, 2019)

I am happy that i am checking offline stores too because they have cheaper items.ryzen is coming in 16000(2nd lowest 16800) & new b450 max in 10300(500 cheaper),i think other things will also have few minor changes+ there is no shipping charges ..


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 17, 2019)

Gigabytes GTX 1660ti is coming around 18800,I know both of you suggested for zotac but I am just curious is it worth of trying ?I don't mind paying extra for zotac if it is really worthy

EDIT :Looks like seller send me wrong product(1660 only) because 1660ti cost 23000 online .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Zotac build quality is better than gigabyte & they also offer 5 years warranty(2+extra 3 years on online registration within 28 days of purchase).


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Zotac build quality is better than gigabyte & they also offer 5 years warranty(2+extra 3 years on online registration within 28 days of purchase).


I ordered it already,I will probably get it tonight


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I ordered it already,I will probably get it tonight


How much can I sell my old stuff for?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much can I sell my old stuff for?


I will do the registration as I get the item ,btw b450 max Mobo will come on 22nd so I have to wait till that day to make PC


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 19, 2019)

Can you guys suggest few more good cases in same price range?

I bought SSD from onlyssd,b450 max will arrive on 22nd and other things I will receive in few hours...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2019)

Around 3k price range only good options are corsair carbide 100R(already suggested) & corsair spec-01( *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011050-WW-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B00I6BJATW )


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 19, 2019)

This is my GPU,is it ok?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes,that is fine.How much you paid for it?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,that is fine.How much you paid for it?


22250

Ryzen and psu looks ok that's why I did not share image,once I will get all the items I will share pics


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Around 3k price range only good options are corsair carbide 100R(already suggested) & corsair spec-01( *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011050-WW-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B00I6BJATW )


Forget to tell you that local guy suggest me to get iBall stallion case.


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2019)

Probably that's what he has. Pretty much everything you're buying is a quality product. And this not gonna cost around 1k either, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Forget to tell you that local guy suggest me to get iBall stallion case.


Never buy any Indian brand pc cabinet unless you are assembling the most basic system with no graphics card.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 20, 2019)

nac said:


> Probably that's what he has. Pretty much everything you're buying is a quality product. And this not gonna cost around 1k either, right?


3k almost equal to Corsair brand which whitestar suggested


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never buy any Indian brand pc cabinet unless you are assembling the most basic system with no graphics card.


I will buy that Corsair case then wish there is one two more options


----------



## dexterz (Aug 20, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I will buy that Corsair case then wish there is one two more options


I use Deepcool Tesseract . Costs 2750. 
Deepcool TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (Black)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I will buy that Corsair case then wish there is one two more options


Besides corsair 100R,spec-01 you can also consider above suggested Deepcool Tesseract.


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> 3k almost equal to Corsair brand which whitestar suggested


That's what I meant. Why spend 3k on a lower quality when you can get a better for the same price.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 20, 2019)

nac said:


> That's what I meant. Why spend 3k on a lower quality when you can get a better for the same price.


Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2019)

What whitestar suggested is good. I have Spec 1, though I am not satisfied with the quality for the price, I would still go for this one rather than iball or zebronics unless I opt for a basic cabinet for about 1k.

I liked 100R for it's neat design, but not much open space for the intake fan in the front. So decided to go with Spec 1.  I have been using this setup for about 10 months now. No extra fans added other than the one bundled with the case when I bought. Temperature is not going crazy, peaking around low 60s and averaging around mid 40s for my use.

Even tried overclocking a bit, temps are fine.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 20, 2019)

nac said:


> What whitestar suggested is good. I have Spec 1, though I am not satisfied with the quality for the price, I would still go for this one rather than iball or zebronics unless I opt for a basic cabinet for about 1k.
> 
> I liked 100R for it's neat design, but not much open space for the intake fan in the front. So decided to go with Spec 1.  I have been using this setup for about 10 months now. No extra fans added other than the one bundled with the case when I bought. Temperature is not going crazy, peaking around low 60s and averaging around mid 40s for my use.
> 
> Even tried overclocking a bit, temps are fine.


i dont know which one to buy...SPEC01 looks cooler then 100r


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2019)

Then go for Spec 1.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

I am not able to place order on onlyssd and prime because of their gateway problem with my credit card,but I found this one ,it orice just 700-800 more and double the storage
KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 480GB (SA400S37-480G)


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

nac said:


> Then go for Spec 1.


Ordered,I will get it today


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

This build is around 5k more then mine Best Gaming PC Build Under Rs. 70,000 in India [August 2019]

Is it better?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> This build is around 5k more then mine Best Gaming PC Build Under Rs. 70,000 in India [August 2019]
> 
> Is it better?


Power supply is crap. Not sure about the cabinet.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Power supply is crap. Not sure about the cabinet.


What about SSD above?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Power supply is crap. Not sure about the cabinet.


Mine is just 500rs costlier than that build


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Mine is just 500rs costlier than that build


Don't focus on minor price difference but on the components used.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I am not able to place order on onlyssd and prime because of their gateway problem with my credit card,but I found this one ,it orice just 700-800 more and double the storage
> KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 480GB (SA400S37-480G)


MX500 has much better quality & performance,only thing you need to ask is whether you need the extra 200gb space or better performance/build quality.A large ssd is only required if you plan on installing many software/game &/or use the ssd space for photo/video editing because using ssd just to store data is a waste as hdd can also do this at much lower cost.Btw you can just use netbanking/debit card of some friend/relative(nowadays people hold at least 2-3 cards but you only have one CC?)



Ssangeet said:


> This build is around 5k more then mine Best Gaming PC Build Under Rs. 70,000 in India [August 2019]
> 
> Is it better?


Stop looking at other sites now,whatever suggested here is good enough for you.Trying to look for options on internet is an endless search if you don't know enough.


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2019)

I recently tried overclocking my CPU and GPU. I read/watched overclocking tutorials. One of them was MSI overclocking guide where they used VS450 to overclock 8600K to 5.2 gigs 
Here we ask people to ditch that PSU 
I am just pointing out and not suggesting that PSU or anything.

@OP,
I don't know how much he saved by going for that board and value series sticks. Many here would have suggested better components for the same price. He is overclocking, and Asrock B450 Pro4 costs about the same and it's a better option than the DS3H. I guess he gambled with those ram sticks choice and overclocking it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MX500 has much better quality & performance,only thing you need to ask is whether you need the extra 200gb space or better performance/build quality.A large ssd is only required if you plan on installing many software/game &/or use the ssd space for photo/video editing because using ssd just to store data is a waste as hdd can also do this at much lower cost.Btw you can just use netbanking/debit card of some friend/relative(nowadays people hold at least 2-3 cards but you only have one CC?)
> 
> 
> Stop looking at other sites now,whatever suggested here is good enough for you.Trying to look for options on internet is an endless search if you don't know enough.


Actually I don't have any CC that's relatives and I don't have any other working .i will need to install games and softwares on disk but I don't care it is on SSD or HDD until it works smooth


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Actually I don't have any CC that's relatives and I don't have any other working .i will need to install games and softwares on disk but I don't care it is on SSD or HDD until it works smooth


If your games & softwares can fit within 15ogb then go with MX500 250gb(it is recommended to leave 10% of available ssd space empty for good performance & you get ~232gb of available space in a 250gb ssd so about 200gb of free space out of which ~40-50gb for win 10 x64 is usually suggested). If your games & software will need more than 150gb then get 480gb kingston A400 ssd.



nac said:


> I recently tried overclocking my CPU and GPU. I read/watched overclocking tutorials. One of them was MSI overclocking guide where they used VS450 to overclock 8600K to 5.2 gigs
> *Here we ask people to ditch that PSU*
> I am just pointing out and not suggesting that PSU or anything.


Not just here,on any reputed tech forum abroad,VS series will not be recommended.As for using it to overclock 8600K to 5.2Ghz well people also take part in extreme sports & still live but that doesn't mean people should participate in extreme sports as a hobby.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

Prime customer care is saying it has some payments problem with HDFC and axis bank card and even the sad price is increased now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Prime customer care is saying it has some payments problem with HDFC and axis bank card and even the sad price is increased now


Yes,it seems ssd prices have increased a bit over the last few days.Why not try upi payment?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,it seems ssd prices have increased a bit over the last few days.Why not try upi payment?


I don't have any other way to done the process for now .


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 22, 2019)

do we have better suggestion for SSD?or should i go for KINGSTON  or wait for the payment problem to solve?


----------



## nac (Aug 22, 2019)

Once we finalized and started placing order, that waiting period is really killing. I get that. I was in that position last year.

Samsung 860 EVO, should be little more pricier than MX500
If you want MX500, ask Prime to give COD or deposit the money in their account personally in a near by branch or ask a friend/relative in Mumbai to buy and courier. I hope they will fix gateway issue soon, else that will hurt their business.
Else, get it from mdc or amazon or other seller.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 23, 2019)

one new date is given by offline seller,he said the other guy has some problem and he is not able to answer any calls,on whatsapp he said MOBO & RAM will come on monday...I cant order SSD because of Payment issues,price is increased now.
So the CASE,GPU,CPU,PSU package is waiting to get open at home from last 5 days & it will atleast take 2-3 days more  

By the way can i use two different companies ram in single pc?i am only able to get one Adata D30 ram & Gskill price is 3700 *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/g-skill-ripjaws-v-series-8gb-1x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-memory-f4-3200c16s-8gvkb/ 
which you guys suggested before? what about Barracuda SSD 250 gb?how close is it to mx500?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2019)

MX500 250gb is still available for 3275 on vedant & 3175 on mdcomputers.Either buy MX500 or save money & buy Kingston A400 240gb ssd. As for ram it is recommended not to use different types,you can buy other stick from here ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM but buy fast as it is the last site selling it currently at this price.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MX500 250gb is still available for 3275 on vedant & 3175 on mdcomputers.Either buy MX500 or save money & buy Kingston A400 240gb ssd. As for ram it is recommended not to use different types,you can buy other stick from here ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM but buy fast as it is the last site selling it currently at this price.


SSD MX500 is  Out of stock on MD. i already send mail to PRIME in the evening for getting the item in old price ,If reply will not be positive .i will go for kingston as you said but why not WD & how much approximate i should pay for kingston?
I am buying  *ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30*  in 3200 rs in local ,i will wait and let it come in stock in local market as online has 200 rs more (+ may be delivety charge).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2019)

KINGSTON A400 240GB SATA 3 SSD
*www.vedantcomputers.com/crucial-mx500-250gb-sata-2-5-7mm-with-9-5mm-adapter-internal-ssd

WD green has inferior performance than Kingston A400 so no real reason for buying it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 26, 2019)

This pc is become a headache for me


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 27, 2019)

After wait of two weeks seller send me this and ask to check if it is compatible,it's great otherwise wait for two more days. And I don't think it's compatible,right?
Edit : seller send me pic not item.sorry for confusion


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2019)

Why would you even ask,you are the buyer & you should get what you ordered & not something else? If you mean ryzen 3xxx compatibility then of course officially it supports but in real life nobody would recommend a MSI B450(non-MAX) mobo for a ryzen 3xxx. Is this vedantcomputers or are you buying from those facebook sellers?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why would you even ask,you are the buyer & you should get what you ordered & not something else? If you mean ryzen 3xxx compatibility then of course officially it supports but in real life nobody would recommend a MSI B450(non-MAX) mobo for a ryzen 3xxx. Is this vedantcomputers or are you buying from those facebook sellers?


I am buying from local store,I am asking because he send me that pic for now and said he has this one only and if you don't want it wait for two more days.The worst thing is price of max is around +3000 on online stores compare to the first day when link shared here.
Another reason of sharing is what kind of people are selling items in locals and then they are crying because of online market.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2019)

Tomahawk Max demand was much more & supply much less hence the price increase which is normal. It is showing available here but I think it may also be a pricing error as non-max version is also listed for same price on their site so immediately call them & confirm if MAX version is available for this price & if available then immediately order it.
Buy Online MSI B450 Tomahawk Max AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Tomahawk Max demand was much more & supply much less hence the price increase which is normal. It is showing available here but I think it may also be a pricing error as non-max version is also listed for same price on their site so immediately call them & confirm if MAX version is available for this price & if available then immediately order it.
> Buy Online MSI B450 Tomahawk Max AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


Thanks.I have to pay 700 more (courier+ cc) but I will atleast call and confirm it first.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Tomahawk Max demand was much more & supply much less hence the price increase which is normal. It is showing available here but I think it may also be a pricing error as non-max version is also listed for same price on their site so immediately call them & confirm if MAX version is available for this price & if available then immediately order it.
> Buy Online MSI B450 Tomahawk Max AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


Ordered and done the payment,hope all will go well with shipping because I am out of luck


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 28, 2019)

Please Recommend Monitor
I find this one & i think for average gaming experience i must have to pay around 8000-9000
ASUS *www.amazon.in/dp/B016AWBK00/ 9655
LG *www.amazon.in/dp/B06XDY3SJF 9499


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2019)

Neither,go for this one which is one of the most recommended model in its price range
*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Neither,go for this one which is one of the most recommended model in its price range
> *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/


Thanks, wishlisted and I will wait as price will go 800-900 down compare to current price plus if I will be able to avail offers it will be price around 6500


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks, wishlisted and I will wait as price will go 800-900 down compare to current price plus if I will be able to avail offers it will be price around 6500


I don't think I'll drop that much. Maybe 100-200 max.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think I'll drop that much. Maybe 100-200 max.


People bought it in 6500 during prime sale,few weeks back and many bought it in 7500


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> People bought it in 6500 during prime sale,few weeks back and many bought it in 7500


Next sale probably won't be before Dussehra or Diwali (October). Next prime day sale would be in July 2020.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Next sale probably won't be before Dussehra or Diwali (October). Next prime day sale would be in July 2020.


That's OK ,I am not in the mood of rush if ny current display will work fine .and I will keep looking for the price everyday and if I will find it around 7500 ,I will buy it


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 29, 2019)

Local seller selling 480 GB mx500 crucial in 4200,but after some google i think he is selling some old version,should i consider buying it?yesterday night MD has 3200 but now it is 33oo again when i am want to order via cash transfer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2019)

Better skip it,as for cash transfer you can go to your local bank branch & do the cash to NEFT to deposit money directly in mdcomputers account.In fact this method should work with any online seller like primeabgb(also many sellers quote a lower price,say 200-300 less,for this method as seller will not be paying any commission to card/bank/payment gateway provider). Also spending 4200 on MX500 250gb is not recommended when for 4999 you can get this Buy Online Intel 512GB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW512G8X1 In India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Local seller selling 480 GB mx500 crucial in 4200,but after some google i think he is selling some old version,should i consider buying it?yesterday night MD has 3200 but now it is 33oo again when i am want to order via cash transfer


There is no 480GB variant of MX500. The 500GB variant is $65 ~= 4700. Again, why are you listening to local sellers who don't really care what parts you buy as long as they get good profit?


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is no 480GB variant of MX500. The 500GB variant is $65 ~= 4700. Again, why are you listening to local sellers who don't really care what parts you buy as long as they get good profit?


he has not 250gb variant so i thought if by paying 1000 more i am able to get double storage,why should not i go for it...but seriously it is good to see online market reaching to various businesses because people are really sucks in local market...No reply ,no proper dates,i am even not understand how are they surviving with this behavior?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> i am even not understand how are they surviving with this behavior?


Most ( >95%) consumers either don't care or don't have proper guidance about components. That's why local shops can mislead them into buying whatever they want to sell. Plagues called Oppo and vivo are in India because of this reason only.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

Probably he sold my D30 3200 mhz to someone else,now he told me yesterday to wait till today 12 , otherwise buy online... because of the idiot I have to wait almost 2-3 weeks...
I doubt he will be able to get the ram today
So should I buy this one ?
Buy Online G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 8GB (1x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 Memory F4-3200C16S-8GVKB - in India
Which price 37xx ? probably costlier then previous price.
Or buy Adata d30 3200 mhz (2 X 8 GB) from Vedant in 67xx something?


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2019)

No offense. If he had made you wait this long, he can make you wait till he get it in stock. It's a long weekend ahead. So psyche your mind.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

nac said:


> No offense. If he had made you wait this long, he can make you wait till he get it in stock. It's a long weekend ahead. So psyche your mind.


online price is increased now,400 total on ram & around 150 on ssd...even paid few extra bucks on MOBO ...  
i am having worst shopping experience of my life


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

Still available for 3350 ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Still available for 3350 ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM


IS it ok?because first you guys suggested RIPjAWS but it was out of stock when i was going to order.

Edit : It has Extra shipping charges too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

It is better than ripjaws.


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't get it. When you're spending 60k, few hundreds difference isn't a big deal. Your mind is not at peace because of that few hundreds. Online price is like gold price, it changes all the time. It goes up when you're about to buy, and it comes down after you buy. Whatever price you get at the time of buying is the best price. Don't compare it with low price and worry.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

nac said:


> I don't get it. When you're spending 60k, few hundreds difference isn't a big deal. Your mind is not at peace because of that few hundreds. Online price is like gold price, it changes all the time. It goes up when you're about to buy, and it comes down after you buy. Whatever price you get at the time of buying is the best price. Don't compare it with low price and worry.


Ordered everything ,now I am waiting to get them delivered

Now I have all those things(I mean not now),what other things should I need?


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2019)

Okay. If you've ordered everything and waiting for the seller to deliver them, enjoy the long weekend. Hopefully, everything will arrive before next week this time.

What other things you need? You tell us.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

May be download the latest original win 10 pro ISO from here:
TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1)





Also you need to download Rufus to make a bootable pen drive(you also need to turn off secure boot in mobo bios setting & after install you can turn it back to enable).


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be download the latest original win 10 pro ISO from here:
> TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1)
> View attachment 18282
> 
> Also you need to download Rufus to make a bootable pen drive(you also need to turn off secure boot in mobo bios setting & after install you can turn it back to enable).


I am talking about hardware and other physically existed items.like the one in picture,I see it many times but not everyone uses it .what is it?
I will ask SW related help later on.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

It is a ups.For your system,a 600VA ups is enough with no overclocking but if you want to be extra safe then you can get 800VA ups or 1.1KVA ups.Look for APC brand in your local pc shops.If you find it too costly then you can go for microtek or intex or iball ups.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is a ups.For your system,a 600VA ups is enough with no overclocking but if you want to be extra safe then you can get 800VA ups or 1.1KVA ups.Look for APC brand in your local pc shops.If you find it too costly then you can go for microtek or intex or iball ups.


Should I necessarily buy it?I will gonna do live stream soon so I will need basic camera,mic ..any other things needed?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Should I necessarily buy it?I will gonna do live stream soon so I will need basic camera,mic ..any other things needed?


Do you have continuous 24*7 power supply with no power cuts or some home ups? If not then ups can give you a few minutes of backup during power cut to save your work & safely shut down the pc. I think you already know about keyboard,mouse & speakers.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do you have continuous 24*7 power supply with no power cuts or some home ups? If not then ups can give you a few minutes of backup during power cut to save your work & safely shut down the pc. I think you already know about keyboard,mouse & speakers.


Power cut is rare,very rare here.i mean may be once or twice in 2-3 months


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 31, 2019)

I paid the money for SSD in yesterday evening and today I received it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is the ssd,is it the right one? packaging looks cheap and different then I expected


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 31, 2019)

It is so small and lightweight,I was expecting bigger and heavy one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> It is so small and lightweight,I was expecting bigger and heavy one


SSDs are supposed to be light and small. I was surprised to see that 660p is smaller than my fingers (lengthwise)


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 2, 2019)

Time for assemble...any suggestions because this will be my first PC build.


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2019)

Read user manuals.
Google for guide/tutorials and watch you youtube videos about installation.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 2, 2019)

Got fucked up.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Got fucked up.


Lol what happened?


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Time for assemble...any suggestions because this will be my first PC build.


I know it's late but this helped me while building my PC


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Lol what happened?


That cpu stuck five times to its cooler ...now everything is fine and I am break little part of motherboard but it is not much important


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Suggest 


kaz said:


> I know it's late but this helped me while building my PC


Thanks man,but I am almost done with that part,next thing is to connect it with my old monitor which has only VGA connector ,so I have to buy VGA to HDMI converter.

ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

It was so much frustrating,I was watching a video where a guy first put motheboard in case and then apply cpu and because of that a part where fans have to connect could not connect(gap between case and mobo put those  connector screws backward) with CPU's fans screw ,i kept pushing and because of that centre alignment was kept getting changed ....but in the end with the help of seller I am able to put it,the only worry is that paste thing is not went well as it should be in the first attempt to put them together.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Should I buy VGA to HDMI connector from local or online?is quality matters ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Terabyte-Converter-Adapter-Cable-Black/dp/B00S0C76GQ


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Terabyte-Converter-Adapter-Cable-Black/dp/B00S0C76GQ


Thanks...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

I don't have this kind of wire too,should I need to buy VGA to DVI converter too?

Should I buy all these things from local shop?I thing is if there comes any quality , mostly they will give me something wrong or lite version of it ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

You need either hdmi to vga(monitor) or dvi-I(there are 2 types of DVI: dvi-I & dvi-d,only dvi-i works with such adapters & MSI B450 Tomahawk Max has dvi-d not dvi-i) to vga(monitor).


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2019)

You can't use your motherboard display out with your CPU, so no need to get DVI adapter. I guess your GPU doesn't have that port.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

So what should I buy???my GPU is gtx1660ti


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Another problem is case comes with this plug style


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Another problem is case comes with this plug style


Case or power supply? Anyway, you can get Indian cord in local hardware shops. Make sure it can handle at least 13A current as default one.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Case or power supply? Anyway, you can get Indian cord in local hardware shops. Make sure it can handle at least 13A current as default one.


I forgot,I opened everything together so get confused...and thanks for telling that otherwise I ended up buying any normal cord


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

I went to check local shops and they are sending worst items...a guys tell me to buy 10A converter and tell me to go with it with 13 A....
By the way can anyone suggest me extension for plugs ?I think I should buy extension instead of that converter.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B00NUUHZPU/ref=psdc_1388973031_t1_B01N3T7ZMO

OR

Just buy psu cable from any local pc shop,those 10A cable will also work fine as a 550w psu will never draw 10A current even at 100% load.Even 6A cable will work fine but 10A cable should have better build quality than 6A cable.

@SaiyanGoku my CX550 also came with 13A cable but currently I am using the usual 6A cable due to some other reason. CX550 has ~80% efficiency so even at full 550W load it will not draw more than ~690W & at 220V the max current drawn from wall socket/ups as per P=VI should be 3.14A.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B00NUUHZPU/ref=psdc_1388973031_t1_B01N3T7ZMO
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Also I will need extension cord.online stores has many but most of them has 6AmP written in description


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

I find this one at home,is it ok to convert those 3 pins into two?


----------



## dexterz (Sep 3, 2019)

I bought a converter from my local electrical shop. Brand was Orbit electricals cost like 30~35rs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

Is the plug rated 6/10A? Better buy a good one as no point saving few rupees to take a chance with pc system. I bought a 16A 240V flat pin to round pin convertor plug for ~Rs.80 from local electric shop.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

dexterz said:


> I bought a converter from my local electrical shop. Brand was Orbit electricals cost like 30~35rs.


I shared above the pic ,please check ,should I use it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

Any "good 6A plug" should work fine,is it good(I mean ISI mark on box etc,just buying a cheap open plug without even any box is probably not good).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any "good 6A plug" should work fine,is it good(I mean ISI mark on box etc,just buying a cheap open plug without even any box is probably not good).


I mean converting 3 pin to 2 like this


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

It is 10A ,250v


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

dexterz said:


> I bought a converter from my local electrical shop. Brand was Orbit electricals cost like 30~35rs.


Here people charging 50 RS and when you hold it you feel like you have nothing in the hand.looks and feel very cheap


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

It will work but without the 3rd pin you won't get any electrical ground protection for PC.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It will work but without the 3rd pin you won't get any electrical ground protection for PC.


Atleast can I test it now that is my cpu working fine or not ????what will gonna happen if I will not have electric ground support?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

Without ground protection there is a risk of electric shock in case of any electric malfunction.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Atleast can I test it now that is my cpu working fine or not ????what will gonna happen if I will not have electric ground support?


DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT power on your system without a ground pin. Components can go bad even with minor static build up.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok I will not use that thing.


----------



## dexterz (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is the plug rated 6/10A? Better buy a good one as no point saving few rupees to take a chance with pc system. I bought a 16A 240V flat pin to round pin convertor plug for ~Rs.80 from local electric shop.


i'll check tonight. i had to pick this converter as the other converters were too large and ate up 1.5times normal socket size. so had issues with plugging in monitor to ups.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Any extension cord link?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

dexterz said:


> i'll check tonight. i had to pick this converter as the other converters were too large and ate up 1.5times normal socket size. so had issues with plugging in monitor to ups.


You can use some extension cord/box for that but only connect monitor & nothing else to it. Also,do note the monitor power consumption & add it to pc power consumption to know if ups can provide backup in case of power cut during max load(like playing when processor & graphics card are under heavy load).


----------



## dexterz (Sep 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can use some extension cord/box for that but only connect monitor & nothing else to it. Also,do note the monitor power consumption & add it to pc power consumption to know if ups can provide backup in case of power cut during max load(like playing when processor & graphics card are under heavy load).


checked it. it's a 10A 240V flat to round converter. i used extension box/power strip earlier but too cluttered because of extra long wires. it's a 1kva numeric UPS but the monitor does go black momentarily when gaming while transfer happens to ups and main power during power cuts.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 3, 2019)

Is this fine?
*www.amazon.in/Havells-Four-Way-Extension-Board-White/dp/B00J1YQWC6
Will it work fine if I will not buy converter?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

It will work but don't connect anything other than pc & monitor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2019)

dexterz said:


> checked it. it's a 10A 240V flat to round converter. i used extension box/power strip earlier but too cluttered because of extra long wires. it's a 1kva numeric UPS but the monitor does go black momentarily when gaming while transfer happens to ups and main power during power cuts.


That's normal,usual ups switch over times are not fast enough so monitor/tv goes blank for a second or two without completely turning off while trying to adjust.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It will work but don't connect anything other than pc & monitor.


OK...ordered that one & the HDMI to VGA converter too...i will get it till 6th end.
By the will i need anything else?someone suggest me to buy a cooler...he said buy any normal cheap cooler...is it necessary?& yes i tried to switch on the CPU but it was not turned on.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Cooler,you mean after market cooler for processor? That is only required if you notice 70C+ processor temps most of the time while running pc.

Post pics of your mobo with all connections.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cooler,you mean after market cooler for processor? That is only required if you notice 70C+ processor temps most of the time while running pc.
> 
> Post pics of your mobo with all connections.


I don't know,the guy who help me in setting the remain wirings said that buy cooler so I will ask him what does he actually mean,and I will send pic tomorrow morning


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Still not able to turn on


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Pic


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2019)

Someone should help you with cable management. Your case has some space for cable management, use that.
Are the cables too short, can't route behind the board?

Install RAM sticks on 2nd and 4th or 1st and 3rd. There should be some guide next to the ram slots on the board.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

nac said:


> Someone should help you with cable management. Your case has some space for cable management, use that.
> Are the cables too short, can't route behind the board?
> 
> Install RAM sticks on 2nd and 4th or 1st and 3rd. There should be some guide next to the ram slots on the board.


Can this be the reason why I am not able to turn on?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Can this be the reason why I am not able to turn on?


Your ram should be in alternate slots. Check mobo manual. Clean up the cable mess and re-route them to the back of the case. I can't see the front panel connectors.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your ram should be in alternate slots. Check mobo manual. Clean up the cable mess and re-route them to the back of the case. I can't see the front panel connectors.


trying my best bro


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2019)

Not necessarily. You assembled this with someone's help?
Did you guys tried testing it outside the cabinet before assembling everything inside?

Check if the switch on the psu is ON.
Check all the cables are properly plugged in.
 - Case cables esp. power line
 - CPU fan cable is not installed in system fan pin
 - 24 pin, 8 pin CPU, 8/6 pin PCI E
Just install one ram stick, you don't need everything to get into BIOS
No need of drives at this point, remove all
If there is any led strip, case fans etc unplug them.

If this didn't work, get everything outside the cabinet and try with minimal components.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

GUYS it is ON...i did one wiring wrong...By the way i am only test the CPU...what should i do next?& how to check that everything is working fine or not


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

How to test that it is working fine or not?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> GUYS it is ON...i did one wiring wrong...By the way i am only test the CPU...what should i do next?& how to check that everything is working fine or not


Run some benchmarks and check with similar configs online.
Cinebench R15, R20
Unigen Heaven, Valley, Superposition (for GPU)
PC Mark 10
3d Mark Time Spy, Firestrike (for GPU)
AIDA 64 (Stress test)
AS SSD, Crystaldisk Mark (for ssd)

Use MSI Afterburner or HwInfo64 to monitor the hardware while testing.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Run some benchmarks and check with similar configs online.
> Cinebench R15, R20
> Unigen Heaven, Valley, Superposition (for GPU)
> PC Mark 10
> ...


those steps are too far,i am only tested the cpu build...now next thing I will do is,install the OS...from where will I get drivers?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> those steps are too far,i am only tested the cpu build...now next thing I will do is,install the OS...from where will I get drivers?


Mobo Drivers, BIOS: MSI website
GPU: Nvidia
Any other firmware: from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Use this site to download win 10 pro iso:
TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1)




For drivers,just check MSI site:
Support For B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global
Don't update the bios if after installing other drivers & OS everything works fine.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Downloading......
But I don't know why my broadband after every minute give error with redial...and after that I have to restart the download...it happens almost every 15-20 mins...
Any solution? because I know OS download will stop and then i have to restart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Use a stable connection or check with a friend who has high speed connection without any FUP


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use a stable connection or check with a friend who has high speed connection without any FUP


It is high speed internet,5gb file takes 15 mins max with good download server...but the issue is after every 15-20 mins it stops and then again I have to start download from 0 and resume tricks are not working...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> It is high speed internet,5gb file takes 15 mins max with good download server...but the issue is after every 15-20 mins it stops and then again I have to start download from 0 and resume tricks are not working...


*software-download.microsoft.com/pr...1567849608&h=ed3e8c4f9c583943f562f0fbb3894aac

This is directly from microsoft servers and is valid for 24 Hours. (64 bit English ISO. Contains both Home and Pro versions)


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *software-download.microsoft.com/pr...1567849608&h=ed3e8c4f9c583943f562f0fbb3894aac
> 
> This is directly from microsoft servers and is valid for 24 Hours. (64 bit English ISO. Contains both Home and Pro versions)


Oops,I already downloaded from White's link....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Oops,I already downloaded from White's link....


Then if the download is finished, ignore my link.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then if the download is finished, ignore my link.


Yes , already make flash drive with Rufus.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Why is it too slow?I am getting 5mbos speed on google drive and here 40kbps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Why is it too slow?I am getting 5mbos speed on google drive and here 40kbps


I don't think you need to download raid driver. Are you planning to use your drives in a raid config?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think you need to download raid driver. Are you planning to use your drives in a raid config?


I don't know what is RAID,I just download whatever was shown on screen. What drivers should i Install?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

What other things I need to download?besides browser,extract apps,video player,editors etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> What other things I need to download?besides browser,extract apps,video player,editors etc


Would reply here with list of applications I consider to be essential for a pc once I get back to my room.

Edit: My list of essential applications:

7-zip
Bulk Rename Utility (v2.7.1.3)
Chrome
CPU-Z
Duplicate Cleaner Free (from digitalvolcano)
Firefox
Glary Utilities
Glasswire
GPU-Z
HW Monitor
HWInfo
IDM
IOBit Uninstaller
IOBit Unlocker
Irfanview
Keepass 2
MS Office
Music Bee
Notepad++
Opera Browser
Picasa
Qbittorrent
Recuva
SMPlayer
Sumatra PDF
Teracopy
Throttlestop
Ultrasurf
WinDirStat
Winrar
Wise Disk Cleaner
Xmedia Recode


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I don't know what is RAID,I just download whatever was shown on screen. What drivers should i Install?


Download & install everything under Drivers section of MSI link I posted earlier. @SaiyanGoku it seems MSI combines all storage related drivers in a single package(they have just 4 packages for all drivers) so even if it is named RAID it still contains many other drivers too(I am guessing like sata drivers for ssd,NVMe,PCIe storage etc).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Download & install everything under Drivers section of MSI link I posted earlier. @SaiyanGoku it seems MSI combines all storage related drivers in a single package(they have just 4 packages for all drivers) so even if it is named RAID it still contains many other drivers too(I am guessing like sata drivers for ssd,NVMe,PCIe storage etc).


i was doing it but stopped after following comments...now going to start downloading again hope MSI servers react better now


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Would reply here with list of applications I consider to be essential for a pc once I get back to my room.
> 
> Edit: My list of essential applications:
> 
> ...


THANKS <3


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Audio is not working...even with headphones or speakers...nothing is working,I am already installed audio drivers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio is not working...even with headphones or speakers...nothing is working,I am already installed audio drivers


If you are plugging them on the front audio ports, check with ports in back panel instead.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you are plugging them on the front audio ports, check with ports in back panel instead.


Tried both..USBs working fine only sound is not working and in connected device it show nothing even when I connect it


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

And games are lagging like I don't connect the GPU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Tried both..USBs working fine only sound is not working and in connected device it show nothing even when I connect it


Weird. Never heard of back panel audio ports not working. Did you check Device Manager?



Ssangeet said:


> And games are lagging like I don't connect the GPU


Did you plug the display cable directly to the GPU's display out?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Weird. Never heard of back panel audio ports not working. Did you check Device Manager?
> 
> 
> Did you plug the display cable directly to the GPU's display out?


I checked DM,but there is no issue ,only two yellow sign one is against PCi device and another is WD SES device USB..

Yes I connected display cable to GPU


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

There is no sound card in dxdiag's Sound tab...in display it says chip Nvidia,approx total ram 8166mb ,display memory 0 mb....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Post a screenshot of device manager.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

Here it is...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Here it is...


Expand display adapters as well. Check Nvidia control panel. I hope you have installed the Standard Game Ready driver from Download Drivers | NVIDIA


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Expand display adapters as well. Check Nvidia control panel. I hope you have installed the Standard Game Ready driver from Download Drivers | NVIDIA


I am downloading some drivers from GeForce website...but servers are bad downloading is already took 1:30 hours and still 130 mb left.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

This is what I am downloading,is it different than yours?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I am downloading some drivers from GeForce website...but servers are bad downloading is already took 1:30 hours and still 130 mb left.


Don't update nvidia drivers via device manager. Let the download complete and then install. It usually takes me ~7 minutes to download 570 mb (which is the size of that driver). Are you sure windows update isn't hogging your bandwidth?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't update nvidia drivers via device manager. Let the download complete and then install. It usually takes me ~7 minutes to download 570 mb (which is the size of that driver). Are you sure windows update isn't hogging your bandwidth?


I can't connect with my current pc,I am downloading it from my laptop...btw how will I able to connect pc with WiFi ?should I need to buy that usb kind of thing?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I can't connect with my current pc,I am downloading it from my laptop...btw how will I able to connect pc with WiFi ?should I need to buy that usb kind of thing?


If you have a router, get a cat6 ethernet cable instead. Your mobo already has a gigabit lan port. Don't waste money on cheap usb wifi dongles.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

One more issue which I forget to tell,while I was creating partition,my 1tb HDD was displayed but after the pc start ,I am not able to see any HDD in my computer,only SSd storage is showing up.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you have a router, get a cat6 ethernet cable instead. Your mobo already has a gigabit lan port. Don't waste money on cheap usb wifi dongles.


I have router but what will I do with it,will I able to connect my mobile hotspot with it because right now I am using mobile data via hotspot in laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> There is no sound card in dxdiag's Sound tab...in display it says chip Nvidia,approx total ram 8166mb ,display memory 0 mb....


Install these:
*download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_hd_UAD_audio.zip

Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> One more issue which I forget to tell,while I was creating partition,my 1tb HDD was displayed but after the pc start ,I am not able to see any HDD in my computer,only SSd storage is showing up.


Open Disk Management, format the hdd and it'll automatically be assigned a drive letter. Don't partition it or the ssd BTW.



Ssangeet said:


> I have router but what will I do with it,will I able to connect my mobile hotspot with it because right now I am using mobile data via hotspot in laptop.


Mobile hotspot isn't viable in long term if you plan on using this PC for gaming. Get a wired broadband connection. Believe me, I've tried. Pings are anywhere from 2-10 times higher than my framerates via mobile data.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Expand display adapters as well. Check Nvidia control panel. I hope you have installed the Standard Game Ready driver from Download Drivers | NVIDIA


That dumb application ask me to login for GeForce experience ...what the hell


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

But wow game is working like charm.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> That dumb application ask me to login for GeForce experience ...what the hell


You don't have to login.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

HDD is not available despite format


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Install these:
> *download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_hd_UAD_audio.zip
> 
> Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


Let' me download this too...hope sound will be back


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Install these:
> *download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_hd_UAD_audio.zip
> 
> Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


Realtek audio control,how to download it in another computer which is not connected to internet & BTW probably i downloaded that .zip before but just reinstalled it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> HDD is not available despite format


Just post a screenshot of disk management without any opened box windows(can't see behind all these dialogue boxes).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> HDD is not available despite format


If Disk 0 is SSD, disk 1 should be the 1TB HDD, unless you have plugged in some other drive. Delete the partition on it and then try again. Also, please use snipping tool.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Realtek audio control,how to download it in another computer which is not connected to internet.


It's not possible to do that.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If Disk 0 is SSD, disk 1 should be the 1TB HDD, unless you have plugged in some other drive. Delete the partition on it and then try again. Also, please use snipping tool.


I am clicking pics in mobile and then crop it because it's size is too high...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I am clicking pics in mobile and then crop it because it's size is too high...




CLOSE THE DIALOG BOXES AND USE THE FRICKING SNIPPING TOOL!!


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Disk 1 is SSD,Disk 0 is hdd


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Disk 1 is SSD,Disk 0 is hdd


Buddy, your entire partition scheme is messed up. That "1TB" drive is marked as 500 GB. You may need to unplug both drives, then plug only the ssd, delete all partitions on it, re-install windows. Then plug in the hdd, delete partitions via disk management and then format it. Don't create another partition.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy, your entire partition scheme is messed up. That "1TB" drive is marked as 500 GB. You may need to uplug both drives, then plug only the ssd, delete all partitions on it, re-install windows. Then plug in the hdd, delete partitions via disk management and then format it. Don't create another partition.


Probably it is 500GB then...now what should i have to do?it was from old computer so i am not sure about it...& sound is still not working despite that driver installation


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

INstalling new drivers & softwares from CD which comes with MOBO..& it is giving me some new options just like normal computers...so lets see how will it work...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Sound & HDD still has problems,i will try to solve it again in the morning...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Headphone and speakers are not showing up


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2019)

Read these two articles. Try and understand them. When you want to take picture of your screen, use the tool.

*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/13776/windows-10-use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots

*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4488540/how-to-take-and-annotate-screenshots-on-windows-10


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

nac said:


> Read these two articles. Try and understand them. When you want to take picture of your screen, use the tool.
> 
> *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/13776/windows-10-use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots
> 
> *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4488540/how-to-take-and-annotate-screenshots-on-windows-10


But my that pc is not connected to internet


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2019)

If it's not too much, use pendrive to transfer captured files to laptop. Else do what you're doing.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

nac said:


> If it's not too much, use pendrive to transfer captured files to laptop. Else do what you're doing.


Why noone suggesting.USB Tethring...right now connected my pc via it & downloading Realtek audio controller from windows store...that is the only thing left to download from yesterday's suggestions


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Install these:
> *download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_hd_UAD_audio.zip
> 
> Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


Unexpected error while downloading that controller from store...already restarted PC 2-3 times


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Unexpected error while downloading that controller from store...already restarted PC 2-3 times


If you've installed one from MSI, that's suffice. Don't have to bang your head with MS store app. I had a headache with it when windows updated few weeks ago. I prefer the one from MSI and I am used with it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

nac said:


> If you've installed one from MSI, that's suffice. Don't have to bang your head with MS store app. I had a headache with it when windows updated few weeks ago. I prefer the one from MSI and I am used with it.


It is not downloaded because of some error...for now i dont think we have to worry about the conflicts of versions in this case.
The issue is even connections are not showing up when i connect any audio equipment


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

should i need to reinstall the OS?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> should i need to reinstall the OS?


Yes


SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy, your entire partition scheme is messed up. That "1TB" drive is marked as 500 GB. You may need to unplug both drives, then plug only the ssd, delete all partitions on it, re-install windows. Then plug in the hdd, delete partitions via disk management and then format it. Don't create another partition.



If you format the HDD, your efi partition would get deleted as well. Don't know why you didn't format the hdd before trying to install windows in the first place.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> If you format the HDD, your efi partition would get deleted as well. Don't know why you didn't format the hdd before trying to install windows in the first place.


what do you mean by EFI partition?i did the format of HDD & even give new partition yesterday...I am OK if the data will be lost...Here i meant for fresh installation


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

after the windows installation will be done,what should i do?should i first install MOBO drivers or GPU drivers?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> what do you mean by EFI partition?i did the format of HDD & even give new partition yesterday...I am OK if the data will be lost...Here i meant for fresh installation


EFI system partition - Wikipedia



> The EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) system partition or ESP is a partition on a data storage device (usually a hard disk drive or solid-state drive) that is used by computers adhering to the Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI). When a computer is booted, UEFI firmware loads files stored on the ESP to start installed operating systems and various utilities.
> 
> An ESP contains the boot loaders or kernel images for all installed operating systems (which are contained in other partitions), device driver files for hardware devices present in a computer and used by the firmware at boot time, system utility programs that are intended to be run before an operating system is booted, and data files such as error logs.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> EFI system partition - Wikipedia


Why should i worry about it?i did the complete format yesterday & divide the partition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Why should i worry about it?i did the complete format yesterday & divide the partition.


Did you delete all the partitions on Disk 0? Also, these is no point in creating partitions on the disk.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Did you delete all the partitions on Disk 0? Also, these is no point in creating partitions on the disk.


i just did it again...i delete all partitions on both disk..even i just created partitions too.

EDIT :I stopped the installation ,now going to install it without any partition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> i just did it again...i delete all partitions on both disk..even i just created partitions too


Share the screenshot, WITHOUT any dialog boxes open.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Share the screenshot, WITHOUT any dialog boxes open.


how to take screenshot when i am on booting menu...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> how to take screenshot when i am on booting menu...


Like you were doing earlier, use your phone. Change the resolution to 2MP in camera settings first.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Here I am,I stopped because you said I don't need to do any partition and yes i already formatted both disks.  Disk 1 is ssd


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Here I am,I stopped because you said I don't need to do any partition and yes i already formatted both disks.  Disk 1 is ssd


Now, select disk 1 and use it to install windows. Make sure windows doesn't creates any partition on disk 0 for now.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Now, select disk 1 and use it to install windows. Make sure windows doesn't creates any partition on disk 0 for now.


Installing....
I will update it once it will be over.I just select D1 & installing OS on it,i did nothing with Disk 0.

Edit : Hope Sound will work,I am never thought sound is that much imp,I felt like I am doing nothing despite having best grpahics running(I ever played) in front of my eyes.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Done,Installation..again HDD is not visible in My PC.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

HDD is working FINE...Now only SOUND issue left.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Done,Installation..again HDD is not visible in My PC.


Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


SOlved it...but SOUND is still an ISSUE...
& yes i already plugged in SPEAKER,EARPHONES in USB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> SOlved it...but SOUND is still an ISSUE...
> & yes i already plugged in SPEAKER,EARPHONES in USB


Why are you using USB port instead of 3.5mm jacks?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why are you using USB port instead of 3.5mm jacks?


Bro it is Speaker(which has usb +audio jack) & yes i plugged in it too.
IN which order i should install drivers...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> IN which order i should install drivers...


Mobo -> GPU -> Other peripherals.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mobo -> GPU -> Other peripherals.


Hope SOUND will work fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Also post a pic of your speaker/earphone connected to mobo ports.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

STILL SOUND IS NOT WORKING ....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Post pic of speaker connections,also just try a speaker/headphone with only 3.5mm audio jack & not usb.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Here is the pic...front panel has earphone,back has speaker


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post pic of speaker connections,also just try a speaker/headphone with only 3.5mm audio jack & not usb.


I tried every combinations


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

2nd pic audio port is wrong,try the middle red one beside it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I tried every combinations



Check mobo manual to see if there is something you could've missed during setup. Make sure your speakers don't need another driver to work.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 2nd pic audio port is wrong,try the middle red one beside it.


tried that too,


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check mobo manual to see if there is something you could've missed during setup. Make sure your speakers don't need another driver to work.


earphones are also not working,OK i will check MOBO manual


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Then use that only as that is the correct port.You need to check with a normal speaker(& not usb one) to confirm the issue.

P.S. have you tried connecting earphones to that red audio port in back?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then use that only as that is the correct port.You need to check with a normal speaker(& not usb one) to confirm the issue.
> 
> P.S. have you tried connecting earphones to that red audio port in back?


YES,earphones are still connected,actually i was not tried to test speakers first but as earphones were not working i had to use it


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Open control panel--sound & a window should show a list of all audio devices on system like this:


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Open control panel--sound & a window should show a list of all audio devices on system like this:
> View attachment 18333


Only DIGITAL is showing but with that green tick..even realtek is missing from device mnager


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Only DIGITAL is showing but with that green tick..even realtek is missing from device mnager


Expand Audio inputs and outputs instead


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Expand Audio inputs and outputs instead


Sorry man. 
It is only show Digital audio (HDMI).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

That means something is not installed correctly.Are you sure audio drivers were installed correctly?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That means something is not installed correctly.Are you sure audio drivers were installed correctly?


i downloaded from here Support For B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Even installed manually from CD but


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Check the front panel audio pin connection(refer to manual) on mobo is correct.Then check in mobo bios settings anything related to audio/realtek & see that nothing is disabled(if it is then just post the name of value here for confirmation).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

No mention of sound or realtek in th booklet,nothing in the case booklet related to jack


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> No mention of sound or realtek in th booklet,nothing in the case booklet related to jack


It is there.Check on the left page. Rear I/O Panel


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Let me check case booklet too for pin config


SaiyanGoku said:


> Install these:
> *download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_hd_UAD_audio.zip
> 
> Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is there.Check on the left page. Rear I/O Panel


it is red one for sound in headphones


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

during some search i reached that site but What i need to download ?
Microsoft Update Catalog
It has weird format some .cab or something


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

I suggest connecting net to pc & then run windows update.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest connecting net to pc & then run windows update.


Approximate how much data it will take,i am already out of internet on one SIM


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest connecting net to pc & then run windows update.


& what are the probability it will solve the problem?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

UPDATING...but there is no sign of audio related update


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

One thing i find weird when i install setup file through 7zip it gives error 
Error Code:   -5001 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>setup.cpp (142)

but when i install it directly from pc it is not showing error but do the setup completely...
why are there two different behaviours from same file?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Still nothing works...I am not updating the OS because one after another it is keep giving me new update


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> One thing i find weird when i install setup file through 7zip it gives error
> Error Code:   -5001 : 0x80070002
> Error Information:
> >setup.cpp (142)
> ...


What do you mean you "install setup file through 7zip"? Once you download the zip file you are supposed to extract the contents inside to a folder & inside that folder you are supposed to double-click setup/install file.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you mean you "install setup file through 7zip"? Once you download the zip file you are supposed to extract the contents inside to a folder & inside that folder you are supposed to double-click setup/install file.


i mean try to setup through 7zip manager...by the way i tried this method 



to install REaltek but it is automatically converted to DIGITAL AUDIO(HDMI)... i dont know what to do


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you mean you "install setup file through 7zip"? Once you download the zip file you are supposed to extract the contents inside to a folder & inside that folder you are supposed to double-click setup/install file.


BTW what will happen if i will install without extract because in %temp% it is probably extract itself for installation


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

why is it not let realtek install? i am seriously not able to understand,even now i have august update of windows 10 but still no success...
No audio. Realtek Audio not showing in Device Manager and red cross over sound icon. : Windows10
FOUND ABOVE LINK,probably he faced same problem as mine


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

If i bought B450 xyz probably it will/was created less problem then MAX.
First Availability issue then price then not available,then bought online,then delivery issue & now sound issue


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

WINDOWS 10 UPDATE is DONE...
It is showing You are up to date...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Check this  for possible solution:
No audio from front and back panels
no sound | Community
Either Realtek Audio drivers aren't installed or the mobo needs to be replaced.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check this  for possible solution:
> No audio from front and back panels
> no sound | Community
> Either Realtek Audio drivers aren't installed or the mobo needs to be replaced.


i installed realtek drivers but it has yellow mark,when i clicked on update it is automatically converted into DIGITAL AUDION(HDMI).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> i installed realtek drivers but it has yellow mark,when i clicked on update it is automatically converted into DIGITAL AUDION(HDMI).


Nobody asked you to update drivers via Device Manager.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody asked you to update drivers via Device Manager.


i can install it again but it will be installed with yellow mark..i have to use HAVE A DISK feature.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check this  for possible solution:
> No audio from front and back panels
> no sound | Community
> Either Realtek Audio drivers aren't installed or the mobo needs to be replaced.


i dont know anything about BIOS,is it really good idea to touch it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Just check & see bios but don't change anything before posting pics/options name here.

I meant to say that after you download the audio driver zip file then right click it & use "extract to  <folder name>" option & then run setup from inside that folder where you extracted the zip file content.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just check & see bios but don't change anything before posting pics/options name here.
> 
> I meant to say that after you download the audio driver zip file then right click it & use "extract to  <folder name>" option & then run setup from inside that folder where you extracted the zip file content.


that thing is not working too...what should i check in BIOS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

You mean after you extract from zip file & run the setup  it is still same result?

In BIOS go to devices/similar & see the onboard audio options there & post pic/mention option names here.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

One good news,while someone was accessing my PC he can hear the sound,but i cant...but still i am not able to figure out the problem


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> One good news,while someone was accessing my PC he can hear the sound,but i cant...but still i am not able to figure out the problem


You mean remote access? Better take your system to some local pc shop to get it checked then(take out your hdd before going to shop though as it is not recommended to move internal hdd unless absolutely necessary).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean remote access? Better take your system to some local pc shop to get it checked then(take out your hdd before going to shop though as it is not recommended to move internal hdd unless absolutely necessary).


yes while remote accessing,the guy on other side can hear every sound from my PC,he said probably it is HDMI to VGA converter problem...do you think this could be the reason?

You suggested this one but i think it is wrong product *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00S0C76GQ/  because it dont have audio access...

Will this one support audio with my VGA monitor? *www.amazon.in/terabyte-Audio-Converter-Adapter-Cable/dp/B074GYZWG4/
or
this one *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B07BHNSPPV ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

First of all,only HDMI connection carries both audio & video signal(meaning only monitors with hdmi input & speakers connected to hdmi port on mobo). Second,remote access audio working may also mean hardware issue in mobo audio chip. Third,monitor audio has nothing to do with speakers/earphone audio directly connected to mobo ports.


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2019)

Microsoft basic driver should cover audio. Something got screwed up.
Hope speaker/headphone you're using is in working condition.

In remote he can hear means, things at his end are good i.e, drivers/software/hardware are good in his system. That doesn't tell a lot about your system.

Try Ubuntu live CD and see you can get audio there. If you get, then something with Windows/software needs to be fixed.
If even in Linux you don't get audio, probably something wrong with hardware.

Do everything you could. Hope you will find a fix soon.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all,only HDMI connection carries both audio & video signal(meaning only monitors with hdmi input & speakers connected to hdmi port on mobo). Second,remote access audio working may also mean hardware issue in mobo audio chip. Third,monitor audio has nothing to do with speakers/earphone audio directly connected to mobo ports.


Oh.So the converter which i bought is OK,right?i dont need to order another one.right???


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

nac said:


> Microsoft basic driver should cover audio. Something got screwed up.
> Hope speaker/headphone you're using is in working condition.
> 
> In remote he can hear means, things at his end are good i.e, drivers/software/hardware are good in his system. That doesn't tell a lot about your system.
> ...


i will do that live CD thing & yes headphones/speakers are fine,i was using it before connecting to that pc & even using now...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Ubuntu live stuck here and it started with few errors on screen,which was weird because I am never saw it before


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

These were the error because of which Ubuntu is not starting


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

I think issue is with bios,download the latest bios version & install it but only after reading the included instructions carefully & posting any queries here before updating bios. Also remember that during bios update there must be no power cut else mobo will be gone.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think issue is with bios,download the latest bios version & install it but only after reading the included instructions carefully & posting any queries here before updating bios. Also remember that during bios update there must be no power cut else mobo will be gone.


And We bought this Mobo because it has no problem with ryzen 3600 , specially it's bios fully supported it . Is bios update confusing process?
We don't have powercuts generally here


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Btw latest ubuntu version is 19.04,you are using 14.10 which will never work on latest ryzen 3xxx processors.
Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
Try Ubuntu before you install it | Ubuntu tutorials


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> And We bought this Mobo because it has no problem with ryzen 3600 , specially it's bios fully supported it . Is bios update confusing process?
> We don't have powercuts generally here


On older non-max mobos system wouldn't even boot/install windows with ryzen 3xxx processors. As for powercuts,you know best but still be safe & pick a time during which there were no power cuts in past.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Btw latest ubuntu version is 19.04,you are using 14.10 which will never work on latest ryzen 3xxx processors.
> Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
> Try Ubuntu before you install it | Ubuntu tutorials


I am out of internet for today ...don't have enough data for Today Atleast...should I try anything else to solve the problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I am out of internet for today ...don't have enough data for Today Atleast...should I try anything else to solve the problem?


Just try the bios update,download this version:


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just try the bios update,download this version:
> View attachment 18348


That's not big file,but are you sure that things will be better?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

Please share simple method to do the bios update,is the method same as OS installation?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just try the bios update,download this version:
> View attachment 18348


i have one version old BIOS 7C02v30 compare to the one which you shared above


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2019)

*Format the pen drive in fat32(not NTFS)* & follow this:


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

if you want to check my pc you can check it with anydesk app...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok! PM(start conversation option) me with details.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ok! PM(start conversation option) me with details.


Are you there?


whitestar_999 said:


> Ok! PM(start conversation option) me with details.


Please check...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

BIOS update is in progress ... #FINGERSCROSSED


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Nothing new happened despite BIOS update.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Sound is working in TV but not with my monitor (  flatron l177wsb-pf ) and yes speakers and  headphones are still not able to detect by system


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Your LG flatron monitor has no speakers.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Main Mobo menu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks correct.Then try ubuntu 19.04 to see if audio can be played in that,if not then most likely hardware issue with audio chip on mobo.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks correct.Then try ubuntu 19.04 to see if audio can be played in that,if not then most likely hardware issue with audio chip on mobo.


Oh god and I don't think Vedant will send me new Mobo ,instead they will refund me and I have to pay 2000 extra or wait for I don't know how many months


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

And I don't think now sound will work in UBUNTU too,by the way after plug in,I will have to try to insert earphone,headphone and speaker and if there will be no sound that means it is Mobo fault...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

You can buy Asrock B450 pro 4 mobo for 6.5k,another member here just bought it for ryzen 3600 & it is working fine.
[35K] CPU+Mobo+RAM
Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com

Still try with ubuntu 19.04,you got nothing to lose.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can buy Asrock B450 pro 4 mobo for 6.5k,another member here just bought it for ryzen 3600 & it is working fine.
> [35K] CPU+Mobo+RAM
> Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> 
> Still try with ubuntu 19.04,you got nothing to lose.


I will try ,I will not give up that much easily...but hope Vedant will give full amount back or new Mobo...or the best thing this Mobo is start working fine


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Ubuntu is even not starting in the system


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Click on ESC show this


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2019)

Ubuntu takes time to load drivers. If you're pressing ESC after waiting for a long time, then you can try these.

Try other USB ports (preferably ones in the back)
Wipe and make Ubuntu Live USB from scratch
Try with other USB stick/Pendrive


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

nac said:


> Ubuntu takes time to load drivers. If you're pressing ESC after waiting for a long time, then you can try these.
> 
> Try other USB ports (preferably ones in the back)
> Wipe and make Ubuntu Live USB from scratch
> Try with other USB stick/Pendrive


I installed it 3 times,I waited almost 5-10 mins each time.
Another disk....I dont know now from where to bring another disk.

I will try in different port after sometime,mentally I am seriously feel fcked up.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

These 3 wires I am not connected to anyone ,is there any chance this can be the reason ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Which 3 wires are these,I man are these from psu or from front panel of cabinet? If from psu then it looks fine as not all psu connectors are used in a typical system.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which 3 wires are these,I man are these from psu or from front panel of cabinet? If from psu then it looks fine as not all psu connectors are used in a typical system.


All of them are part of PSU


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't know why but I don't think I can do anything in it from now on.

I send the return product mail to Vedant,any idea what will be the response?will they take the product?will they refund or replacement ?


Another  worst thing is that today is SUNDAY.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Only if complaint made within 5 day of delivery.

www.vedantcomputers.com


> We will not entertain any complaint of any order after 5 (Five) days from the date of delivery of the order



If it is over 5 days then you will have to take the mobo to MSI service centre.


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't know what else you can do. I don't think Win 10 would be the reason for not loading Ubuntu. Still, disconnect all HDD/ODD and try boot with Ubuntu Live.

Shoot an email to MSI describing your issue. If they say any new troubleshooting option, try that. If they ask you to follow RMA procedure, do that.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only if complaint made within 5 day of delivery.
> 
> www.vedantcomputers.com
> 
> ...


I ordered on 30th and received on 5 so I don't think it's 5 days so hope they will do the return and seriously I don't want money ,i just need working Mobo


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

nac said:


> I don't know what else you can do. I don't think Win 10 would be the reason for not loading Ubuntu. Still, disconnect all HDD/ODD and try boot with Ubuntu Live.
> 
> Shoot an email to MSI describing your issue. If they say any new troubleshooting option, try that. If they ask you to follow RMA procedure, do that.


I will do it tomorrow morning


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Better call vedant directly & tell them about this issue(mention the points I mentioned during remote help session). Just tell them that you will send the mobo back & they can themselves check if audio via audio ports on mobo is working or not.If not then just ask them for refund instead of replacement if it is going to take weeks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Better call vedant directly & tell them about this issue(mention the points I mentioned during remote help session). Just tell them that you will send the mobo back & they can themselves check if audio via audio ports on mobo is working or not.If not then just ask them for refund instead of replacement if it is going to take weeks.


Could it be possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video? What about Realtek drivers not getting installed?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could it be possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video? What about Realtek drivers not getting installed?


I don't think this is possible.Main issue is that "realtek audio hardware" is not appearing at all in device manager even as an unknown device.Drivers are getting installed(I checked via remote help session) which again furthers my suspicion of hardware issue as a wrong driver cannot be installed or gives error.I also checked via HWinfo64 & it does show an unknown device under audio but speccy doesn't even show that so my guess is some hardware info about realtek audio chip is present but the chip itself is not working.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Better call vedant directly & tell them about this issue(mention the points I mentioned during remote help session). Just tell them that you will send the mobo back & they can themselves check if audio via audio ports on mobo is working or not.If not then just ask them for refund instead of replacement if it is going to take weeks.


Because of sunday I did not call,even I have their technician number but I don't find it right to call him today. and yes I will call him tomorrow.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

Today in IGC community on FB,a local guy ask me to call him tomorrow after 11am ,he said he will solve the problem so let's see what will he gonna do. That guy is local seller to as I tried to buy Mobo/gpu/processor from him but price were little higher.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 8, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could it be possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video? What about Realtek drivers not getting installed?


 Bro,I tried 4 things including earphone,headphone,two speakers but device is not show at all any of those device...and yes I tried all ports (front+rear). I am seriously get tired  to but thanks  to Ganesh visarjan program finally feel little OK.


Below is my MSI forum link
B450 MAX everything is fine except SOUND


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

I did DOA & just MSI Delhi guy called me and said your mobo is working fine ,you only have to do BIOS update...seriously? i done it already & he said it happens sometimes you had to do bios update again...seriously?right now he is sending video of audio jack working fine,i dont know how will he show it in the video.  
DIMAG ka pura XYZ kar diya is Matherboard ne.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

& during the packaging local guy was not holding(taking care of it) it like sensitive computer part...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

how to upload video here?
He send me a video,but it is playing sound on TV which was working fine when i was using.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Upload video on youtube & post that link here.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

MSI guy said he is even tried with earphones ,here is the video 




He said display don't have speakers and he added speakers in mobi


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

How is the TV connected to mobo? If it is hdmi then no use of testing as it will work.If he says earphone is working fine then you have to trust him(or he can max the volume & then place phone very close to earphone & it should record some audible sound coming from earphone). If he says that earphone is working fine then that means he already updated the bios on your mobo.

Edit: I didn't see the speaker wire clearly so may be get him to show that speaker connected via audio port(red circle port) is playing sound.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How is the TV connected to mobo? If it is hdmi then no use of testing as it will work.If he says earphone is working fine then you have to trust him(or he can max the volume & then place phone very close to earphone & it should record some audible sound coming from earphone). If he says that earphone is working fine then that means he already updated the bios on your mobo.


i already give him updated bios in mobo ...& yes he said earphone is working  fine,i asked him multiple times & he said yes it is working.what should i do?


----------



## nac (Sep 14, 2019)

If it's working fine, other than taking it back nothing you can do. They won't give you any other choice if it's working fine.

As whitestar suggested ask him to shoot a video showing 3.5mm port connected and record sound by placing camera close to the speaker/ear phone and also ask him to try front panel audio and show that as well in the video.



Spoiler: SNAPSHOT



*i.imgur.com/QAzWIS4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8Mnh0bD.jpg


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

nac said:


> If it's working fine, other than taking it back nothing you can do. They won't give you any other choice if it's working fine.
> 
> As whitestar suggested ask him to shoot a video showing 3.5mm port connected and record sound by placing camera close to the speaker/ear phone and also ask him to try front panel audio and show that as well in the video.
> 
> ...


It is working fine,i called him 2 times,even i asked him that i will use with converter he said "Sir i tested every port & it is working fine"...
even he dispatched the item


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

i will get it tomorrow but it will come to service center & it will be closed so probably i will get it on monday...
By the way what will i do with it as i already done everything i can do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

If it is working fine on their end then it should work fine at your end too,no need to do anything else.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If it is working fine on their end then it should work fine at your end too,no need to do anything else.


i mean what will i do when i will receive it?because i am already done what i can...now what next?even you checked everything


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nothing,just login to windows & confirm audio is working.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nothing,just login to windows & confirm audio is working.


LoL ...if it will work I will not know how to react


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

Just done video call with MSI guy,he ask me to redone everything but still sound is not working....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Just done video call with MSI guy,he ask me to redone everything but still sound is not working....


Then it is the weirdest issue I've ever heard about. Everything worked at their end fine. I'm not sure why it isn't working for you even after trying everything.
Connect the GPU's HDMI port with a TV and try again. During that, try to install realtek drivers and plug in a headphone in back panel audio out. Keep sound options open in control panel along with device manager.


----------



## nac (Sep 17, 2019)

Then something wrong at your end. Let someone else troubleshoot this for you. Your friend or the one who helped you with assembling or PC shop even if you have to pay them for it, let them do it. Don't give them your headphone or speaker, let them use theirs.

Try the bench test like they did.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then it is the weirdest issue I've ever heard about. Everything worked at their end fine. I'm not sure why it isn't working for you even after trying everything.
> Connect the GPU's HDMI port with a TV and try again. During that, try to install realtek drivers and plug in a headphone in back panel audio out. Keep sound options open in control panel along with device manager.


MSI guy ask me to contact him tomorrow morning,he will try and he said it is first time he is hearing about such issues and there are few Chinese technicians there so probably he will pass this problem to them


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

nac said:


> Then something wrong at your end. Let someone else troubleshoot this for you. Your friend or the one who helped you with assembling or PC shop even if you have to pay them for it, let them do it. Don't give them your headphone or speaker, let them use theirs.
> 
> Try the bench test like they did.


MSI guy was on WhatsApp video call while I Installed fresh copy of w10 ,but still he is not able to solve the problem...is there any chance that w10 has problem...I downloaded from the website shared by whitestar


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2019)

Have you already tried with Ubuntu live usb ? If not, then try that and see if the sound is coming or not. If yes, then it's a win10 problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> MSI guy was on WhatsApp video call while I Installed fresh copy of w10 ,but still he is not able to solve the problem...is there any chance that w10 has problem...I downloaded from the website shared by whitestar


When you download the ISO from the site I suggested,only issue that can happen is corrupt download & nothing else because that site directly fetches links from official microsoft servers. You can check it by matching the sha1 value of downloaded iso file with the sha1 value shown on the site after selecting all the options.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Have you already tried with Ubuntu live usb ? If not, then try that and see if the sound is coming or not. If yes, then it's a win10 problem.


Yes I tried but ended up more and more errors so I was not able to try Ubuntu live


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When you download the ISO from the site I suggested,only issue that can happen is corrupt download & nothing else because that site directly fetches links from official microsoft servers. You can check it by matching the sha1 value of downloaded iso file with the sha1 value shown on the site after selecting all the options.


Ok I will check...but I don't think download file is corrupted


----------



## nac (Sep 17, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Yes I tried but ended up more and more errors so I was not able to try Ubuntu live


If you tried Ubuntu 19, try 18 LTS. There seems like an issue with new distribution. So try the older one, you should be able to boot.

I guess you're getting error something like this.


Spoiler: Ubuntu boot fail



*www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&image=amd_zen2_14_show


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 17, 2019)

nac said:


> If you tried Ubuntu 19, try 18 LTS. There seems like an issue with new distribution. So try the older one, you should be able to boot.
> 
> I guess you're getting error something like this.
> 
> ...


YES ,exact same...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 18, 2019)

Just done another RMA


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Just done another RMA


What happened,did you got your mobo checked at some pc shop/local msi centre?


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2019)

This instead of recording and send video, try live video call and clear things up.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> What happened,did you got your mobo checked at some pc shop/local msi centre?


Yes I showed it at local shop after MSI guy (even Chinese guy failed) to help online...he said that i have to resend it and then he will check there again ...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 18, 2019)

nac said:


> This instead of recording and send video, try live video call and clear things up.


WtH,if it is not working for me so it does not matter for me even if it's working in every other pc , specially when local shop failed to solve the bug I think MSI must send a guy to solve it


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 18, 2019)

The worst thing is that everybody done the same thing which I done in first two days...the problem is most of the people think I did not try enough but seriously now it is very frustrating to see people doing same thing in front of me and sure that it will work but all failed...


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> WtH,if it is not working for me so it does not matter for me even if it's working in every other pc , specially when local shop failed to solve the bug I think MSI must send a guy to solve it


But it does matters for MSI. If it works in other systems and not in yours, then the problem lies in your system.


Ssangeet said:


> The worst thing is that everybody done the same thing which I done in first two days...the problem is most of the people think I did not try enough but seriously now it is very frustrating to see people doing same thing in front of me and sure that it will work but all failed...


There is so much trouble shooting option and probably you have tried every single one of them. Even if one of us try troubleshoot this issue, it will still be ones you already tried.

It took about a week last time, right? So wait for a week, let them check. And pray that the issue is with the board and when they check audio shouldn't work.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 18, 2019)

nac said:


> But it does matters for MSI. If it works in other systems and not in yours, then the problem lies in your system.
> 
> There is so much trouble shooting option and probably you have tried every single one of them. Even if one of us try troubleshoot this issue, it will still be ones you already tried.
> 
> It took about a week last time, right? So wait for a week, let them check. And pray that the issue is with the board and when they check audio shouldn't work.


Audio worked last time for them so I think it will work again,the issue may be there if they will use my system config for example R5 3600 or other parts which play role in system build.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio worked last time for them so I think it will work again,the issue may be there if they will use my system config for example R5 3600 or other parts which play role in system build.


You should tell MSI guy to test it with ryzen 3600 because this MAX version mobo was especially launched for such processors only.


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio worked last time for them so I think it will work again,the issue may be there if they will use my system config for example R5 3600 or other parts which play role in system build.


Yeah, they can do that if they have 3600 and try to see if the issue is still there with the processor. They tried with an APU last time. Ask them if they can try it with Ryzen 3600 this time.
It would be good, if they can do this in your city. Unfortunately, they just act as collection center and sending the board somewhere else to do it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 21, 2019)

MSi guy is saying if board will not work ,he will send refurbished Mobo,is it right?


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2019)

Why a refurbished, why not a new one? It's faulty right out of the box, it's not like you used it for years and failed. Ask for a new one. If he says no, escalate the issue and send an email to MSI explaining the whole thing and ask them to process the request quick.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 21, 2019)

nac said:


> Why a refurbished, why not a new one? It's faulty right out of the box, it's not like you used it for years and failed. Ask for a new one. If he says no, escalate the issue and send an email to MSI explaining the whole thing and ask them to process the request quick.


Yes I just talked to MSI service centre (from website) on phone,they told me to mail indiaservice@msi.com and tell them the whole issue...and I will send mail in few minutes...and yes you are right why should I use refurbished one ,I paid for new one and I must get new working product...hope things will be sorted out here


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

They send me this video


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

???


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2019)

So they are saying it's working?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

nac said:


> So they are saying it's working?


The video was attached with below mail.
Dear Customer,

As per your discussion with our representative on call today,we processed your product on urgent basis and we are sharing the test reports of the same.
Requested of you to please approve it of the attachment.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

Btw the guy who first tested it and ask me to send it back,is not replying properly to WhatsApp messages and the mail I got with different MSI guy's mail id,and I think he got it in the evening around office closing time so probably tomorrow morning he will call me to get proper info and yes I send them mail already with all the details and events happened till now.


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2019)

When he calls you tomorrow, tell him this whole process has happened once before and don't want to take any more change again.

Ask him to try it with,
Headphone using headphone jack at the rear
Headphone using headphone jack at the front

Ask him to do this live. Ask him to show you the ports connected clearly. When you're satisfied with headphone test, ask him to try it with speakers. Again try both front and rear jack.

Ask him if he can try it with Ryzen 3600.
Ask him about the OS and it's version, BIOS version, audio driver and it's version used in the test.
x --------------- x --------------- x
Did you ever try bench test like he did?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

nac said:


> When he calls you tomorrow, tell him this whole process has happened once before and don't want to take any more change again.
> 
> Ask him to try it with,
> Headphone using headphone jack at the rear
> ...


Bench test?I don't know what is it u and noone suggested it so no I am not tried it till now.unless he will not show me something different than what I tried before it will not gonna work in my system.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Bench test?I don't know what is it u and noone suggested it so no I am not tried it till now


It is testing your assembled system on a test bench, like on top of the mobo box, before putting it inside a cabinet. This is to make sure everything works fine.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 23, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is testing your assembled system on a test bench, like on top of the mobo box, before putting it inside a cabinet. This is to make sure everything works fine.


No I did not test it like that...this is my first PC build whatever I googled or come to know a out pc building is come in last 1 and half month


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Bench test?I don't know what is it u and noone suggested it so no I am not tried it till now.unless he will not show me something different than what I tried before it will not gonna work in my system.


It was suggested before. Probably you missed, I guess.

If it comes to that (worked at their end and all they can do is send the board to you), take it and do a bench test with CPU, MB, GPU, KB, 1 stick of RAM and PSU. Use Ubuntu Live.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

They(MSI) are asking me what do I want?they are saying if this Mobo is not working in my system ,new one will also not work...but I doubt that...what should I ask them to do?


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> They(MSI) are asking me what do I want?they are saying if this Mobo is not working in my system ,new one will also not work...but I doubt that...what should I ask them to do?


Sounds like an open option is given. Ask whatever you think is best which they can say yes to.
Take money and go for some other board.
You can ask for new board if that's what you feel. But if that too didn't work (audio out), not a lot you can do about it then.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Did MSI guy confirmed mobo was tested with ryzen 3xxx processor,if yes then nothing much you can do except asking for refund of money or trying your luck again by getting some local pc shop to assemble the pc for you. If MSI guy did not tested mobo with ryzen 3xxx processor then just ask for refund & get another mobo.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Did MSI guy confirmed mobo was tested with ryzen 3xxx processor,if yes then nothing much you can do except asking for refund of money or trying your luck again by getting some local pc shop to assemble the pc for you. If MSI guy did not tested mobo with ryzen 3xxx processor then just ask for refund & get another mobo.


Yes he said he tested on 3600 but first he said he tested it on 2500 ,later he added he tested it on 3600 too and tell me that he will restest it if I am want to but I did not ask for retest as he said he is already done with it.
Which new Mobo you are suggesting?



nac said:


> Sounds like an open option is given. Ask whatever you think is best which they can say yes to.
> Take money and go for some other board.
> You can ask for new board if that's what you feel. But if that too didn't work (audio out), not a lot you can do about it then.


I saw the similar problem with the board in some forum and it was solved after new Mobo by the way which new Mobo you will suggest me to buy?

Can cpu cause the audio problem?can cabinet cause audio problems?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Like I said,get your pc assembled at some local pc shop which will rule out any connection/cabinet error.Since you are new to pc assembling so it is hard to say that you are not making any mistake while assembling the pc(even experienced person sometimes make mistakes while assembling pc). I would have preferred if MSI guy had recorded a video clearly showing a ryzen 3xxx processor installed in mobo & then fitting the cpu fan over it & then turning on the system & showing audio working via connected speaker/earphone.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Like I said,get your pc assembled at some local pc shop which will rule out any connection/cabinet error.Since you are new to pc assembling so it is hard to say that you are not making any mistake while assembling the pc(even experienced person sometimes make mistakes while assembling pc). I would have preferred if MSI guy had recorded a video clearly showing a ryzen 3xxx processor installed in mobo & then fitting the cpu fan over it & then turning on the system & showing audio working via connected speaker/earphone.


They are sending Mobo in my city and then some local service centre will test it here with their cpu then my cpu.
.
Wait and trouble is forever.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Hello all,
> This is first time I am decide to make my first gaming pc the best part is it is with my money.
> I heard this forum will be helpful so hope i heard true..
> 
> ...



Worst mistake of 2019 ,life is upside down after it ...


----------



## nac (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't think CPU could be the reason, chipset handles audio.
Since you haven't ruled out cabinet by doing bench test, that could be a reason. But you have disassembled and assembled more than once, the probability is less.

Still you're taking chances and take his word for it. You should have asked for live test. In video, it's not 3600. It's an APU, I don't see any GPU installed in the test. Probably he tested with 3600 but not recorded and/or sent you the video.

Which motherboard?
To have peace of mind, spend more and get X570.
If not, other B450 boards but not MSI. Why not MSI? Coz, if you face the issue again right after buying, you will not have upper hand asking help from them esp. after taking money.
If you want to go with MSI again, you can ask them to send a new one. If still have issues with audio, buy sound card and live with it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

nac said:


> I don't think CPU could be the reason, chipset handles audio.
> Since you haven't ruled out cabinet by doing bench test, that could be a reason. But you have disassembled and assembled more than once, the probability is less.
> 
> Still you're taking chances and take his word for it. You should have asked for live test. In video, it's not 3600. It's an APU, I don't see any GPU installed in the test. Probably he tested with 3600 but not recorded and/or sent you the video.
> ...


Yes I did almost 3-4 times full assembly and even I showed it to technical guy and during first time I am only done Mobo and cpu fitting other things were done by technical guy.

I just ask them to make video with R5 3600.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

This is the only thing left to do ,  xxxxxx luck continues...
It's my laptop screen


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Well think of some positive things you get out of this experience,you now know much more than an average person about pc assembling.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

Got this response
"Hello Sir.
Sorry for the delay, Please note that you will get the test report tomorrow!

thank you"


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well think of some positive things you get out of this experience,you now know much more than an average person about pc assembling.


Enough learning,i am getting too much knowledge constantly which is i dont like at all...Even i dont want anyone to get knowledge like this...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Enough learning,i am getting too much knowledge constantly which is i dont like at all...Even i dont want anyone to get knowledge like this...


Well nothing can be done against bad luck.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

Is it possible that psu's hd audio has problem???just guessing ,btw in few hours I will get Mobo test report with ryzen


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Is it possible that psu's hd audio has problem???just guessing ,btw in few hours I will get Mobo test report with ryzen


What do you mean by PSU's HD audio? PSU doesn't have audio.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

nac said:


> What do you mean by PSU's HD audio? PSU doesn't have audio.


I mean that hd audio wire which connects to Mobo,btw I don't know why are they taking so much time in uploading ryzen build test video,they uploaded last two videos in just 2-3 hours.


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I mean that hd audio wire which connects to Mobo,btw I don't know why are they taking so much time in uploading ryzen build test video,they uploaded last two videos in just 2-3 hours.


That's for front audio jack which comes with your cabinet.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

nac said:


> That's for front audio jack which comes with your cabinet.


Ohhh... Understood now...
Btw still not get test video...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

They are sending back Mobo as their ryzen 3600x suddenly has some issues.
"WOW" 
Hmmm 
hmmm 
And they said I have to take my cpu with myself and which will be checked at service center itself if it will not work then i have to send it back and then talk with senior manager,for now they said we can't help you unless issue will be occur ...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

Jdmdbsveijfhxjskakzhsvslowirurirodnskwldkxnbxndneoeifbxnslaosjsnjnnrcsmazmwzjexjrcitckrnszne,nekrxkenenexjr urje,kekzek,en,ekxekrjrnxemxrkxrkrnxrm,wizwi,ehxrbenekxkrrn


Me from inside when I came to know their ryzen has issue which was working fine till yesterday when it was tested with my system(as they confirmed)....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Already stopped recommending msi mobo(stopped recommending other msi products long ago) for ryzen 3xxx since last few days(now only recommend msi mobo for ryzen 1xxx/2xxx along with mention that msi after sales support is poor).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Already stopped recommending msi mobo(stopped recommending other msi products long ago) for ryzen 3xxx since last few days(now only recommend msi mobo for ryzen 1xxx/2xxx along with mention that msi after sales support is poor).


That will be best , specially even I will never recommend new MSI products to anyone


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

I just get another call they said if the system will not work then they will add credit into my account but I ask them that this product is costlier now and I don't have any other option in the same price range so I ask them new product in place of it( because I believe this one has some fault with ryzen 3600)...do we have any other Mobo in the same price range?10-11k RS ?please mention name


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Asrock B450 Pro 4 costs ~7k so I suggest to take the full 10-11k credit & use buy asrock B450 pro 4 & use the remaining money for something else.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asrock B450 Pro 4 costs ~7k so I suggest to take the full 10-11k credit & use buy asrock B450 pro 4 & use the remaining money for something else.


in the last call before disconnecting , i asked them to request senior manager to give me same product,but he said chances are less...btw should i ask ASROCK's seller to flash bios or it will be already support it out of the box?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> in the last call before disconnecting , i asked them to request senior manager to give me same product,but he said chances are less...btw should i ask ASROCK's seller to flash bios or it will be already support it out of the box?


If manufacturing date of mobo on its box is june 2019 or later(can be easily seen by seller) then it most likely has ryzen 3xxx compatible bios but if it is older date then ask them to update to latest version bios shown on asrock b450 pro 4 page.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

Suddenly technical guy took half day from local service centre.
I was Speechless for few seconds after hearing that.
So now I have to wait till tomorrow morning for testing of Mobo...by the way if that shitty Mobo will work in the service centre I have to keep it and you guys suggested that I have to buy new sound card...any suggestions? because if that happen I don't want to waste any more days in searching for what to buy


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

Amazon and Flipkart's big sales are coming too ,so probably I will buy this *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/#immersive-view_1567361257893 (any other suggestion) if it will reach 7500rs ,and I saw some 100rs sound card *www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B007Z9K45U/ will it give ok sound on my mobo?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2019)

You can either get the refund & buy asrock b450 pro 4 or you can get usb sound cards like *www.amazon.in/Hagibis-External-Converter-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B07DHM869T or Buy Ant Esports 7.1 Sound Card at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

That's a good monitor. As for those Rs.100 sound card you can try getting them from local pc shops,at least you can test it before buying.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can either get the refund & buy asrock b450 pro 4 or you can get usb sound cards like *www.amazon.in/Hagibis-External-Converter-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B07DHM869T or Buy Ant Esports 7.1 Sound Card at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> That's a good monitor. As for those Rs.100 sound card you can try getting them from local pc shops,at least you can test it before buying.


They said if system will work tomorrow,they will not take any further request regarding audio jack issue that's why I am asking about sound card even it was suggested here before in the case they failed to find the problem.

Have I any other option left or is there anything I can ask them to test/find that problem in that scenario?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Have I any other option left or is there anything I can ask them to test/find that problem in that scenario?


If your mobo works with their parts, then you might ask them to lend those for a day for finding which exact part is the source of problem. Try using their parts one by one (not even two at a time) in your config.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If your mobo works with their parts, then you might ask them to lend those for a day for finding which exact part is the source of problem. Try using their parts one by one (not even two at a time) in your config.


They will test with mine...I will take ram,HDD,cpu with myself tomorrow..
One more thing which is making me worry is  CPU's thermal paste completely ruined because almost 5-6 times I have to remove cpu and fan.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

This is the email I just get


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> One more thing which is making me worry is CPU's thermal paste completely ruined because almost 5-6 times I have to remove cpu and fan.


Get a tube of Kryonaut or NT-H1 or Mastergel Maker Nano


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a tube of Kryonaut or NT-H1 or Mastergel Maker Nano


Will I be in trouble if I will not apply new paste?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Will I be in trouble if I will not apply new paste?


Processor will automatically shutdown in few seconds/minute after turning on the system if no thermal paste is applied & cpu fan cooler not installed.

But service centre people should have spare thermal paste/cpu cooler for testing purposes.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Processor will automatically shutdown in few seconds/minute after turning on the system if no thermal paste is applied & cpu fan cooler not installed.
> 
> But service centre people should have spare thermal paste/cpu cooler for testing purposes.


Still some paste left on my cpu but obviously it is not like new one.i will send pic tomorrow so we will have better idea about should I need to buy thermal paste too or not


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> by the way if that shitty Mobo will work in the service centre I have to keep it and you guys suggested that I have to buy new sound card...any suggestions?


If it works in service center, it should work at your home too. After all they are gonna test using your other components.


Ssangeet said:


> They said if system will work tomorrow,they will not take any further request regarding audio jack issue that's why I am asking about sound card even it was suggested here before in the case they failed to find the problem.
> Have I any other option left or is there anything I can ask them to test/find that problem in that scenario?


That's obvious, they won't keep checking if everything works at their end. If you want you can take your speaker and/or headphone with you tomorrow.


Ssangeet said:


> Will I be in trouble if I will not apply new paste?


Sure you will smoke both your motherboard and cpu and there goes 30k worth components. Unless you're testing your CPU, never ever turn on the pc without cpu heatsink/fan connected.


Ssangeet said:


> Still some paste left on my cpu but obviously it is not like new one.i will send pic tomorrow so we will have better idea about should I need to buy thermal paste too or not


It's been more than a week now since you removed it from the motherboard. Probably it's dried now. Even if it's not dried, buy some thermal paste. Clean the old paste and apply the new one when assembling.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2019)

nac said:


> If it works in service center, it should work at your home too. After all they are gonna test using your other components.
> 
> That's obvious, they won't keep checking if everything works at their end. If you want you can take your speaker and/or headphone with you tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am sure it will not work because I tried everything which are possible and which were suggested by others to me,even other people failed to make it work .
Oops,I did not know that it will burn my cpu+Mobo and that means there goes few more hundred bucks.should I ask service centre to apply new paste(for free)?wiil it be right?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 27, 2019)

I Just called local MSI service centre and  get a news that "technician who will gonna test CPu has dengue now so he will not be available"...
MSI guy will arrange someone else but tomorrow ...





the way bad luck is working against me I think if everything will be set tomorrow there will be heavy rain so it will postponed for further days...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

That so called technician bended the cpu pins


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

Sound is working perfectly in the service centre...should I buy sound card?what to do as I doubt it will work at home!  ???.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Sound is working perfectly in the service centre...should I buy sound card?what to do as I doubt it will work at home!  ???.


If sound is working perfectly in service centre with your processor+mobo+ram then you are doing something wrong at home(or your speaker/earphone has some issue) while assembling.Better ask some local pc shop to assemble your pc this time.

P.S. that bend pin looks bad,make sure you ask them to straighten/fix it as it may affect processor in the long run.I have read almost similar experience on reddit regarding msi delhi service centre person bending the pins of a ryzen processor which the guy gave along with msi mobo for testing.I will never suggest giving amd processor to any msi service centre now.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

I ordered this monitor *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/#immersive-view_1567361257893


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If sound is working perfectly in service centre with your processor+mobo+ram then you are doing something wrong at home(or your speaker/earphone has some issue) while assembling.Better ask some local pc shop to assemble your pc this time.
> 
> P.S. that bend pin looks bad,make sure you ask them to straighten/fix it as it may affect processor in the long run.I have read almost similar experience on reddit regarding msi delhi service centre person bending the pins of a ryzen processor which the guy gave along with msi mobo for testing.I will never suggest giving amd processor to any msi service centre now.


They forget my box+accessories to send at local service centre so I have to wait till Monday (if late then Tuesday)


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If sound is working perfectly in service centre with your processor+mobo+ram then you are doing something wrong at home(or your speaker/earphone has some issue) while assembling.Better ask some local pc shop to assemble your pc this time.
> 
> P.S. that bend pin looks bad,make sure you ask them to straighten/fix it as it may affect processor in the long run.I have read almost similar experience on reddit regarding msi delhi service centre person bending the pins of a ryzen processor which the guy gave along with msi mobo for testing.I will never suggest giving amd processor to any msi service centre now.


After bending the pin,they send me to gigabytes service centre,guy there solved CPU problem and tested with cpu only and everything was working fine ...I asked to our ram and HDD he said it is not affect to the problem you are facing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sound issue has nothing to do with ram/hdd,it is either hardware related(processor/mobo which is ruled out now) or software(some windows/driver settings) or connection issue(some wire not correctly/properly connected). That is a good monitor.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Sound issue has nothing to do with ram/hdd,it is either hardware related(processor/mobo which is ruled out now) or software(some windows/driver settings) or connection issue(some wire not correctly/properly connected). That is a good monitor.


One more thing MSI Delhi guy told me on video call( when I ask him that should I buy external sound card?/) that sound card will also not work if this issue will not be solved. 

I know now it is software issue but how will I able to solve because I am already done everything,I don't know from where I will start this time when I will get the item .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Are you sure it is software issue,I think you haven't been able to test with live linux usb?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure it is software issue,I think you haven't been able to test with live linux usb?


OK. i will try it after i received the product.BTW what if sound will not work in UBUNTU?
I am thinking it is SW issue because with my CPU it is working fine .i dont know what else is wrong.
BTW after todays incident with CPU i am seriously worry about CPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> OK. i will try it after i received the product.BTW what if sound will not work in UBUNTU?
> I am thinking it is SW issue because with my CPU it is working fine .i dont know what else is wrong.
> BTW after todays incident with CPU i am seriously worry about CPU.


Lodge an official complaint with MSI and ask for a replacement of the CPU with a new one.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lodge an official complaint with MSI and ask for a replacement of the CPU with a new one.


Buy they solved it now.they send me gigabyte office where some guy make it work.

By the way I did contact MSI Delhi team,even they are asking kaizen guy how this happened .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

^^If something doesn't work in future & amd rma centre rejected your warranty claim citing physical damage then what will you do.At least get something in writing from gigabyte/msi service centre that such thing happened during servicing/repair so you can show it to amd rma centre people if you need to do a rma in future.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^If something doesn't work in future & amd rma centre rejected your warranty claim citing physical damage then what will you do.At least get something in writing from gigabyte/msi service centre that such thing happened during servicing/repair so you can show it to amd rma centre people if you need to do a rma in future.


I will ask that on Monday,thanks because I didn't think that way actually I was completely blank when that happened because Service centre guy refused to accept it


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

Motherboard will not come today,I don't know what are they doing...even items from Haryana(which I ordered yesterday afternoon)
 is already delivered at my home address but they are not able send it in 48 hours from Delhi


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

The only good thing is that September will be over tomorrow...


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

can any one find any tracking detail for following items
Courier Air City - 11411 Serial Number(this is the message i received) ?
i tried but it keep saying invalid number & i am first time hear those courier name so may be i am tracking at wrong website.

Update = I talked to CC guy he said product will come tomorrow.


----------



## nac (Sep 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If sound is working perfectly in service centre with your processor+mobo+ram then you are doing something wrong at home(or your speaker/earphone has some issue) while assembling.Better ask some local pc shop to assemble your pc this time.





Ssangeet said:


> Sound is working perfectly in the service centre...should I buy sound card?what to do as I doubt it will work at home!  ???.


Keep your doubt aside for a while and try it at home. If it didn't work, then you can buy one.


Ssangeet said:


> One more thing MSI Delhi guy told me on video call( when I ask him that should I buy external sound card?/) that sound card will also not work if this issue will not be solved.


Why not? You get audio via HDMI, only audio jack is not working for you. So el cheapo USB sound card or few K worth PCIe sound card will work.


Ssangeet said:


> OK. i will try it after i received the product.BTW what if sound will not work in UBUNTU?


You buy sound card


Ssangeet said:


> Courier Air City - 11411 Serial Number(this is the message i received) ?


What do serial no. have to do with tracking? Get tracking number.


Ssangeet said:


> I ordered this monitor *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/#immersive-view_1567361257893


In this case, if m/b audio jack didn't work, use monitor's headphone jack. Don't have to buy sound card.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

nac said:


> Keep your doubt aside for a while and try it at home. If it didn't work, then you can buy one.
> 
> Why not? You get audio via HDMI, only audio jack is not working for you. So el cheapo USB sound card or few K worth PCIe sound card will work.
> 
> ...



I just casually said MSi guy on video call that now I have to buy new sound card then he said probably it will also not work if this issue will not be solved ,I did not Say any word for that because I have no idea what to say.

I just talk to air city courier guy on phone he said it will be delivered tomorrow. 

No I am not buy any sound card till now but I have to buy one thermal paste as CPU's+fans paste is completely dried .

Yes I know that monitor has audio jack but should I try to solve the problem because may be after few days MSI will not give any importance to my this issue.and I think I should buy one cheap sound card in the case I have to connect multiple audio devices.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

I received monitor but i will open & test it tomorrow...what are the things to check to assure that it is working fine & has no issues.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

First check for dead pixels & backlight bleeding(just type these terms in google search & you will get all the info).


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

It was already cut and mfg date is July inside box ,on outside box import date August...and I see worst packaging for monitor ,there was not a single thing to protect monitor inside box.
But inside box everything looks new and fine .in the first look I don't find anything negative


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Was the LG box seal intact or not,if not then file a complaint with amazon immediately.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Was the LG box seal intact or not,if not then file a complaint with amazon immediately.


The tape in the centre was intact by the way there was no seal with LG logo and monitor is fantastic.looks great specially compare to my old one and my laptop screen.i will upload unboxing video.

September will be over soon.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

That centre seal was intact,only that bottom seal was broken


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2019)

I will not lie but out of whole purchase this monitor is the only thing which looks good and perfect as I expected when I buy any new products ,on 2nd number I will put rams they are also looks fantastic.if I will say about other parts cpu was disappointing as I expected it much bigger and tougher ,Gpu was also make me sad for a while because that whole product is not looks like 23000 RS ,PsU was OK.
Edit = I forget to say about Mobo ...It looks good and worth of the price but the amount of trouble it is giving me is above all the benefits all those products together will ever give me .from August last week when offline seller start telling me to wait till tomorrow evening everyday  almost  for a 7-10 days to get the product and then said you should buy online and then when I get the product,it's audio problem is make everything out of track in my daily routine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Like I said earlier,nothing can be done for bad luck.Hopefully all issues will be resolved in oct.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2019)

Kitna logo se request karwayega yeh motherboard ,had ho gayi,aise kaam hota hai yeh pata hi nahi tha,chote chote Kamo me request karni pad rahi hai


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2019)

Courier guy has to delivered yesterday,but he did not, yesterday night he said he will deliver tomorrow means Today but  when I called at kaizen around 5pm they said nothing is delivered here ,I called at courier office they said they are just send a guy for delivery but few minutes back they are saying they already delivered but kaizen is saying they are not get any parcel. And maximum 10-15 mins left for closing kaizen.
Another worst thing tomorrow will be a holiday.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2019)

WTF, courier guy is saying he is already delivered around 4:45 pm , Kaizen guy is refusing to accept it...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> WTF, courier guy is saying he is already delivered around 4:45 pm , Kaizen guy is refusing to accept it...


Ask for the delivery proof from courier guy.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask for the delivery proof from courier guy.


Arey bta nahi sakta ,kya Chutzpah machaya hai...MSI kah raha hai Saturday ko bheja tha,delivery wala ab bol raha hai ki kal bheja tha,isliye aaj 3-4 baje tak unke pass aaya aur aisa bhi bola ki deliver nahi kiya hai,aisa bhi bola ki ab thursday ko deliver hoga 11am,phir bola 12 pm tak. Thursday tak ka intezar upar se Matherboard chalne bhi nahi wala,CPU ki halat khrab kar di wo alag ,isliye me khud hi jaunga thursday lene,unke bharose sham tak nahi rahne wala aur uske baad bhi jab tak sound nahi chalta tab tak ka troubleshooting ka effort alag se.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2019)

Probably the worst case of bad luck in recent times in this forum section.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Probably the worst case of bad luck in recent times in this forum section.


Anyone else experienced anything worst than this here.
Give some tips to overcome the sadness which we have to face after disappointment day after day where each new days wake with hope they today everything will be fine but ended with same bad situation.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

Audio is not working in Ubuntu too.just tested.should I need any drivers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2019)

No,ubuntu should work. It now seems that there is something wrong with the way you are connecting various wires because you also saw this same mobo with your processor & ram playing audio at service centre,right?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

Surprisingly audio is working fine in new monitor which has HDMI to HDMI connection....why is this happening?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

Audio jack is working fine in new monitor but not in old one,even local shop guy use same VGA to HDMI converter and in his system it was not working too.what cause this problem?if you say this converter so I am highly doubt it as local shop guy can't have faulty wire


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio jack is working fine in new monitor but not in old one,even local shop guy use same VGA to HDMI converter and in his system it was not working too.what cause this problem?if you say this converter so I am highly doubt it as local shop guy can't have faulty wire


Need help in building My first ever gaming PC

95% possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video

Try to install Realtek Drivers without anything plugged into audio ports or even HDMI. I know it sounds crazy.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Need help in building My first ever gaming PC
> 
> 95% possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video
> 
> Try to install Realtek Drivers without anything plugged into audio ports or even HDMI. I know it sounds crazy.


You mean that I should not connect graphics card and try to test without it ,right?btw I am not tested new Monitor in windows 10,sound is working UBUNTU right now ,I have to reinstall windows 10 so I am going to do that in few minutes


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio jack is working fine in new monitor but not in old one,even local shop guy use same VGA to HDMI converter and in his system it was not working too.what cause this problem?if you say this converter so I am highly doubt it as local shop guy can't have faulty wire





Ssangeet said:


> Surprisingly audio is working fine in new monitor which has HDMI to HDMI connection....why is this happening?


*Don't say* you have been trying to get audio from your old monitor all these times.
The issue you had is not getting audio from audio jack. That's the one you should check and see if it's working fine. If it's not working even in bench test and Ubuntu, something wrong at your end especially after everything works fine at service center even using your other pc components. Better don't bang your head any further to find the issue and use your monitor's audio jack for now. If that's not enough you can buy sound card.


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 95% possible that Digital Audio (nvidia) driver is hijacking audio stream since hdmi carries both audio and video


Just with Ubuntu Live or MS basic driver, he should get audio, right? If he's not getting, something is wrong.

@OP, VGA doesn't carry audio signal. If the VGA to HDMI converter you bought have AUX port in it, then you can take audio from it using AUX cable. Your old monitor didn't even have speaker/audio out or HDMI support, right? How are you expecting sound from that monitor?
HDMI carries both video and audio, since your new monitor has HDMI support you get audio here.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

nac said:


> Just with Ubuntu Live or MS basic driver, he should get audio, right? If he's not getting, something is wrong.
> 
> @OP, VGA doesn't carry audio signal. If the VGA to HDMI converter you bought have AUX port in it, then you can take audio from it using AUX cable. Your old monitor didn't even have speaker/audio out or HDMI support, right? How are you expecting sound from that monitor?
> HDMI carries both video and audio, since your new monitor has HDMI support you get audio here.


What can be wrong,it was not worked at local shop and as I said before I am only setup cpu and gpu gpu other wirings were done by technician so I doubt i had anything wrong in setup and yes audio jack is not working at all in my old monitor (using VGA to HDMI converter)  and it is working fine(but volume is very less) in new monitor (in Mobo's audio jack too).

I will update is sound working after installing new windows 10 as last one is corrupted.

Update: Sound is working in hdmi to HDMI monitor via Mobo's audio jack .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Update: Sound is working in hdmi to HDMI monitor via Mobo's audio jack .


So, sound finally works now via the audio jacks (front/back)?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, sound finally works now via the audio jacks (front/back)?


Yes but I am only tested it in new monitor...let me just test it in old monitor which is using VGA to HDMI converter


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> What can be wrong,it was not worked at local shop and as I said before I am only setup cpu and gpu gpu other wirings were done by technician so I doubt i had anything wrong in setup and yes audio jack is not working at all in my old monitor (using VGA to HDMI converter)  and it is working fine(but volume is very less) in new monitor (in Mobo's audio jack too).
> 
> I will update is sound working after installing new windows 10 as last one is corrupted.
> 
> Update: Sound is working in hdmi to HDMI monitor via Mobo's audio jack .


As already said before, unless you use AUX cable with VGA to HDMI converter you WILL NOT get audio. And your old monitor neither have speaker/audio out nor hdmi (correct me if I am wrong).

HDMI to HDMI is nothing to do with audio jack in your motherboard.
Line-out in this image is the audio jack. Headphone/speaker connected in this port wasn't working before, right? (Don't mind about old monitor/new monitor HDMI/VGA port/cable here).

*i.imgur.com/8egG1iC.png *asset.msi.com/resize/image/global/product/product_2_20190704114825_5d1d7709df781.png62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2019)

Its a one in a million chance that like this happens.
I am so much concerned about our techie buddies pains in rectifying his new system.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

Audio jack is working fine with both monitors.

Now my only concern is that cpu's bend pins which were done during testing by kaizen service centre.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio jack is working fine with both monitors.
> 
> Now my only concern is that bend pins which were done during testing by kaizen service centre.


What pins? Processor pins?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

nac said:


> As already said before, unless you use AUX cable with VGA to HDMI converter you WILL NOT get audio. And your old monitor neither have speaker/audio out nor hdmi (correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> HDMI to HDMI is nothing to do with audio jack in your motherboard.
> Line-out in this image is the audio jack. Headphone/speaker connected in this port wasn't working before, right? (Don't mind about old monitor/new monitor HDMI/VGA port/cable here).
> ...


Sound is working fine in old computer too via audio jack ...


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> What pins? Processor pins?


Yes processor pins were bent by service centre guy but then he make it straight and everything is working fine now...but I don't know how to check cpu health so I can be sure about the doubt that is it working perfectly fine or not?


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Sound is working fine in old computer too via audio jack ...


Good.

But I still don't understand why you have to bring old monitor in this equation.
Audio jack (line-out socket) in your motherboard is something separate in which you connect your headphone.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

nac said:


> Good.
> 
> But I still don't understand why you have to bring old monitor in this equation.
> Audio jack (line-out socket) in your motherboard is something separate in which you connect your headphone.


???


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Audio jack is working fine with both monitors.
> 
> Now my only concern is that cpu's bend pins which were done during testing by kaizen service centre.


I hope you took pictures of CPU from all the angles before giving it to service center. And how did they straighten out the pins again?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2019)

VGA--HDMI connection can't carry audio,you need at least dvi(on card)--hdmi(on screen) to carry audio.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I hope you took pictures of CPU from all the angles before giving it to service center. And how did they straighten out the pins again?


They send me at Gigabyte service centre from there with my cpu and then gigabyte service centre guy make it straight.i did not take any pictures,they just ask me a cpu and ask me to go out but I was looking from window,they guy first try to fit 2-3 times but he failed then I tell him to look for mark to fit cpu properly so he ask me to do it by myself but as I see cpu its pin were bent and I said him it's pins are bent it will not fit but ask me to try and refusento believe that pins are bent until another guy look into it and tell him yes cpu pins are bent


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> VGA--HDMI connection can't carry audio,you need at least dvi(on card)--hdmi(on screen) to carry audio.


But it is working fine now.why noone said this thing despite I am keep repeating I am using that setup and even local shop guy use that kind of set-up


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2019)

That is why I/others specifically asked to check with earphone connected to audio out port on mobo to which you replied it too was not working. HDMI is digital format & it carries both audio & video while VGA is analogue & carries only video so how can hdmi to vga adapter can carry audio.
*www.amazon.in/Terabyte-Converter-Adapter-Cable-Black/dp/B00S0C76GQ


> Turn on the HDmi device and the display device and enjoy, best product, HDmi to vga converter, no audio output (because vga (video graphics array) doesn't support audio)


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> But it is working fine now.why noone said this thing despite I am keep repeating I am using that setup and even local shop guy use that kind of set-up


You said audio jack is not working when we asked to check with headphone/speakers using front audio jack (from the cabinet) and rear audio jack from the motherboard. If I remember right, there were snapshots were posted.
Now you're saying monitor and audio jack in the same line which makes me to think, you assumed HDMI as audio jack.

You've missed some posts before. So don't get surprised when you look back this whole thread and this was mentioned before.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2019)

nac said:


> You said audio jack is not working when we asked to check with headphone/speakers using front audio jack (from the cabinet) and rear audio jack from the motherboard. If I remember right, there were snapshots were posted.
> Now you're saying monitor and audio jack in the same line which makes me to think, you assumed HDMI as audio jack.
> 
> You've missed some posts before. So don't get surprised when you look back this whole thread and this was mentioned before.


I tried both,none of them were working at all...even they failed to detect those devices


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I tried both,none of them were working at all...even they failed to detect those devices


Then we gotta call it unknown reason. It wasn't working before. You're doing it pretty much the same, but now it's working. Don't think about this and bang your head finding the cause.
Enjoy playing and streaming. Happy gaming. If you play PUBG, I will watch


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 4, 2019)

How to test CPU health? any good software to keep track?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> How to test CPU health? any good software to keep track?


You cannot check cpu health,only cpu temps.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You cannot check cpu health,only cpu temps.


Yesh thats what I mean also includes are all threads working fine or not


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2019)

You can check cpu/gpu/mobo/hdd temps using any standard hardware monitoring software like speccy/hwinfo/hwmonitor,even ryzen master(which any ryzen user should install) will show the processor temps. As for threads working fine,that cannot be checked.Best you can do is run some benchmarking software & compare your processor score with usual scores for your processor.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can check cpu/gpu/mobo/hdd temps using any standard hardware monitoring software like speccy/hwinfo/hwmonitor,even ryzen master(which any ryzen user should install) will show the processor temps. As for threads working fine,that cannot be checked.Best you can do is run some benchmarking software & compare your processor score with usual scores for your processor.


Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks


Use Geekbench, AIDA64, Cinebench R15 and R20 for benchmarking CPU, 3d mark Firestrike and timespy for GPU.

Don't run them back to back for best case scenario or do run them back to back for stress testing.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 6, 2019)

Mic is not working,should I need to setup it in different way?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Mic is not working,should I need to setup it in different way?


Use the ports in front


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use the ports in front


It shows mic plugged in but not able to record voice


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Mic is not working,should I need to setup it in different way?


It worked before, not now?


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 6, 2019)

nac said:


> It worked before, not now?


Mic is not working from the first time I tried


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Mic is not working from the first time I tried


May be same issue as sound originally not working.Post pics of your exact connection to mic port & audio settings in windows.Also mention what type of mic or whether you are using anything extra with it(like some extension cable,adapter,something else etc).


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

It's gonna be pretty much the same as you did for audio jack.

Check if your mic is in working condition.
Check if you're using right connector pin and Jack.
Check it in Ubuntu
Use Windows troubleshoot options
Google for more troubleshoot options


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 11, 2019)

Please check Cpu temp,is it Ok ?or overheating?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Please check Cpu temp,is it Ok ?or overheating?


How to Take Screenshots in Windows 10


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How to Take Screenshots in Windows 10


It has been said tonnes of times before, he doesn't seem to follow.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2019)

Keep hwinfo on left side of the desktop and task manager on the right side with Process tab for CPU. Then take screenshots. Without seeing the actual usage of system, we cannot determine if the PC is overheating.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is the photo with task manager,even pc got shutdown just before filmora done the export process


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2019)

This is not right,you should see 80C+ temps on ryzen 3600 only when processor is reaching 90%+ loads. Have you completely removed the old thermal paste & reapplied a good quality fresh one correctly?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> Here is the photo with task manager,even pc got shutdown just before filmora done the export process


This:


SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a tube of Kryonaut or NT-H1 or Mastergel Maker Nano



Also, you don't need to install any antivirus. Defender is good enough.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is not right,you should see 80C+ temps on ryzen 3600 only when processor is reaching 90%+ loads. Have you completely removed the old thermal paste & reapplied a good quality fresh one correctly?


I applied new one but not good quality


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This:
> 
> 
> Also, you don't need to install any antivirus. Defender is good enough.


I am uninstalling, personally even I don't like any extra anti virus


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I applied new one but not good quality


If it was a generic one from local shops, they are generally worse than Intel's stock thermal compound.

Edit: Clean both the cooler and CPU's contact surface using 99% IPA or nail polish thinner (take caution with this) before applying new paste.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ssangeet said:


> I applied new one but not good quality


With ryzen 3600 you should not use any thermal paste below this MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If it was a generic one from local shops, they are generally worse than Intel's stock thermal compound.
> 
> Edit: Clean both the cooler and CPU's contact surface using 99% IPA or nail polish thinner (take caution with this) before applying new paste.


I am trying to do RMA as suggested by MSI ,hope it will get accepted


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 29, 2020)

How are you guys??? (very silly question to ask now a days)
Gaming is going good,but i am out of storage , as i get unlimited internet plan so what should i buy in external HDD category 1 TB (i already have one ) or 2 tb...i am asking because i am fearing that what happen if 2 tb gets corrupted...
any suggestion for HDD ?(i bought 1tb wd elements 2-3 years back around 3400 now it is costlier then it so i am confuse)...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> How are you guys??? (very silly question to ask now a days)
> Gaming is going good,but i am out of storage , as i get unlimited internet plan so what should i buy in external HDD category 1 TB (i already have one ) or 2 tb...i am asking because i am fearing that what happen if 2 tb gets corrupted...
> any suggestion for HDD ?(i bought 1tb wd elements 2-3 years back around 3400 now it is costlier then it so i am confuse)...


Buy 2TB or 4TB instead. 1TB isn't worth it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy 2TB or 4TB instead. 1TB isn't worth it.


Thanks ,it is good to see you...
BTW any suggestions because prices are very different compare to video reviews


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks ,it is good to see you...
> BTW any suggestions because prices are very different compare to video reviews


Get cheaper of WD My Passport and Seagate Expansion. Don't buy renewed/refurbished drives. 2TB goes for ~5k and 4TB for ~8k.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get cheaper of WD My Passport and Seagate Expansion. Don't buy renewed/refurbished drives. 2TB goes for ~5k and 4TB for ~8k.


Thanks Buddy...i will look for it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks Buddy...i will look for it..


Keep an eye on amazon prime day sale(need amazon prime account & hdfc card). You may be able to get 2tb hdd for ~4k after discount. In Oct sale I am expecting 4TB hdd to sell at ~6.5-7k after all the discount.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> How are you guys??? (very silly question to ask now a days)
> Gaming is going good,but i am out of storage , as i get unlimited internet plan so what should i buy in external HDD category 1 TB (i already have one ) or 2 tb...i am asking because i am fearing that what happen if 2 tb gets corrupted...
> any suggestion for HDD ?(i bought 1tb wd elements 2-3 years back around 3400 now it is costlier then it so i am confuse)...


Get 2TB or 4TB as suggested earlier. Keep backups of important stuff. Look at Prime Day sale.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Keep an eye on amazon prime day sale(need amazon prime account & hdfc card). You may be able to get 2tb hdd for ~4k after discount. In Oct sale I am expecting 4TB hdd to sell at ~6.5-7k after all the discount.


it is on 6-7 august so lets see what kind of deal i will get.Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Get 2TB or 4TB as suggested earlier. Keep backups of important stuff. Look at Prime Day sale.


thanks ...it is coming on 6-7 aug,so hope i will find good deal


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2020)

i am getting this in 5199 
*paytmmall.com/wd-elements-2-5-inch...d_elements_2tb_black-pdp?product_id=239321996& 
this one is 5299
*paytmmall.com/wd-2-tb-hard-disk-dr...SB-SUN-5533911998704-pdp?product_id=302551329
should i wait for better discount or go with it?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 31, 2020)

Wait for Prime Day, with card offers, might cost similar or lower. I prefer WD Passport because of its encryption feature.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jul 31, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Wait for Prime Day, with card offers, might cost similar or lower. I prefer WD Passport because of its encryption feature.


OK...thanks for quick response...it is just 3 days away so no long wait but most probably i dont have card option


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> OK...thanks for quick response...it is just 3 days away so no long wait but most probably i dont have card option


Ask some friends/family if they have an HDFC account. I used my uncle's ICICI card once for some offer & later sent him money, basically asked him to place order for me.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 6, 2020)

should i go with this ? Robot Check
my only worry is if i lost the data it will be huge like that


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> should i go with this ? Robot Check
> my only worry is if i lost the data it will be huge like that


It needs ext power, remember that.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> It needs ext power, remember that.


not interested then  & thanks for telling me that


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 6, 2020)

buying this in 5099 Buy WD My Passport New Edition 2 TB USB 3.0 External HDD - Blue Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com

i dont have any cards so this is the only one i find best...


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> buying this in 5099 Buy WD My Passport New Edition 2 TB USB 3.0 External HDD - Blue Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com
> 
> i dont have any cards so this is the only one i find best...


It costs the same in amazon as well


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> It costs the same in amazon as well


no i am getting it in 5099 not in 5399


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> no i am getting it in 5099 not in 5399


Ok, then go ahead with Paytm


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2020)

I will lock this thread after you buy your HDD, since you already have your PC.


----------



## Ssangeet (Aug 9, 2020)

ico said:


> I will lock this thread after you buy your HDD, since you already have your PC.


Yes thats fine(otherwise i will keep using it for future help with same build)...group folk here help me most with my whole pc building.
THANKS A LOT EVERYONE...


----------

